# New Fortin-designed Hiwatt/Maxwatt amp



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

Paging @technomancer


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 26, 2018)

SICK


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 26, 2018)

Between this, the sound city reissues and the laney supergroup 30w its a good year for us doomers


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 26, 2018)

Dude. Yes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2018)

Well I just have to fucking get that.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 26, 2018)

hahahaha


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 26, 2018)

Is this Mike's gig now? He comes in as a consultant to other companies who can crank out his amps at volume? I dig it, cause there's no way I would ever be able to afford a genuine Fortin


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> Is this Mike's gig now? He comes in as a consultant to other companies who can crank out his amps at volume? I dig it, cause there's no way I would ever be able to afford a genuine Fortin



I believe he's doing both.


----------



## budda (Jan 26, 2018)

Who is reissuing sound city stuff??

Link me the 150W beasts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

budda said:


> Who is reissuing sound city stuff??
> 
> Link me the 150W beasts.



Fryette.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2018)

Hmm interesting... so is this new? I'm seeing vids / listing for an amp that looks identical with the same name but with a black instead of white nameplate 

This is another one from NAMM today


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Hmm interesting




I'm going to be honest... that sounds a lot meaner than your usual Fortin amp. I love it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2018)

Their website shows a Custom Super-Hi 50 that mentions Mike... but it is definitely not the same badging on the head. Color me confused.

http://www.maxwatt.com/wordpress/products/new-releases/



MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe he's doing both.



Given he has been selling pedals by the truckload and is opening preorders for Meshuggah heads under the Fortin brand I would say you are correct.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

Prototype, maybe?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 26, 2018)

My wallet will hate me. Too many awesome new 50 watts. EVH El34 50, Satan 50, Marshall Origin 50...but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 26, 2018)

I need this amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I need this amp.
> View attachment 58710


samesiess


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 26, 2018)

Not really a fan of Hiwatt stuff, but the amp in the OP sounds fucking insane.


----------



## budda (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok, finally watched that first YT clip.

1. That sounds like a hot rodded marshall, what gives 
2. That LP has a maple neck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

omg dinos playing a les paul he must have left ibanez rip


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> omg dinos playing a les paul he must have left ibanez rip



dino's face is pretty much how I feel about this amp. "holy shit, what is this voodoo black magic and how much does it cost?"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dino's face is pretty much how I feel about this amp. "holy shit, what is this voodoo black magic and how much does it cost?"


Given Dino's a friend of Fortin and uses his amps, wouldn't be surprised if he just gave him one. 

But yeah it sounds amazing. Besides Journey's Frontiers, I've honestly never heard a hot-rodded Hiwatt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given Dino's a friend of Fortin and uses his amps, wouldn't be surprised if he just gave him one.
> 
> But yeah it sounds amazing. Besides Journey's Frontiers, I've honestly never heard a hot-rodded Hiwatt.


it reminds me a lot of the fortin modded jvm410 I played from the clips. That snarly marshall voicing and massive fuckloads of gain <3


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2018)

Wonder how much these will clock in at. The "normal" Custom 50 looks like $2200 and if this goes for that I might have to buy one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

I wonder how this compares to the Meshuggah amp?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2018)

After reading Mike's comments the production version will be 2 channel. The one at NAMM is a single channel prototype.

I may need to figure out how to bring this and the Meshuggah home... my poor wallet.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 26, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> Is this Mike's gig now? He comes in as a consultant to other companies who can crank out his amps at volume? I dig it, cause there's no way I would ever be able to afford a genuine Fortin



He consults for other companies
amps may or may not be produced. maybe they are produced but the company is such a shit show they are nowhere to be found
it's a dice roll really.


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 26, 2018)

My poor wallet...
My poor ears...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> He consults for other companies
> amps may or may not be produced. maybe they are produced but the company is such a shit show they are nowhere to be found
> it's a dice roll really.



Yeah I'm sure the Randall / Washburn debacle was Mike's fault and not US Musicorp running the companies into the ground 

Funniest thing is bitching about it now when it looks like pretty much all of the Fortin Randalls are in stock at one or more of the big chain retailers


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 26, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm sure the Randall / Washburn debacle was Mike's fault and not US Musicorp running the companies into the ground
> 
> Funniest thing is bitching about it now when it looks like pretty much all of the Fortin Randalls are in stock at one or more of the big chain retailers



took a while. never said it was his fault. pretty much all us musicorp fault. I'm glad they got their shit together. 

I love the 667.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 27, 2018)

This is awesome as I have always been curious about the Hiwatt amps that players such as Gilmour et al., used to get great semi clean/dirty sounds, and Fortin is a killer amp designer. Color me interested.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 27, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> This is awesome as I have always been curious about the Hiwatt amps that players such as Gilmour et al., used to get great semi clean/dirty sounds, and Fortin is a killer amp designer. Color me interested.


I thought one of the videos had a great high gain tone with some interesting clean-ish sound blended in, but blended in well. It was an interesting tone, but mostly interesting in how it was so dirty, but had a lot of clarity or whatever like a lower gain sound.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 27, 2018)

When I had Bias Amp, one of the most vicious tones I've come up with while playing was starting with the Hiwatt model and going to town on the mods. So far I have been unable to replicate anything near this on Helix Native.

I have to thank the OP. Not only for sharing the head, but that Vendetta cabinet has me ready to sell fluids to fund one. I've been looking at a Janice 2x15 and an Orange OBC115 with a speaker swap to get some wonderful 15" speaker clean tones. (For those who don't know, the OBC is a Thiele TL606 cab. Would be awesome if they could be had with an EVM15L.)


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 27, 2018)

That sounds really high gain for a Hiwatt. 

Sounds really damn awesome though. A lot of cool stuff coming out this year.


----------



## laxu (Jan 27, 2018)

They say that a big part of the Hiwatt sound is the Fane speakers though. I've never had the chance to play a real Hiwatt but based on amp sims in my Axe-Fx 2 I'd say the speakers definitely matter a lot when trying to get that sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> That sounds really high gain for a Hiwatt.
> 
> Sounds really damn awesome though. A lot of cool stuff coming out this year.



It's a Hiwatt, but its a MIke Fortin-designed Hiwatt.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 27, 2018)

Damn, that sounds glorious... I'm picking a BE-50 soon and was playing with the idea of getting Meshuggah Fortin too, now this thing pops out.
And when I just sold off all of my amps it looks like I'm heading for another ampfest in my place and I promised my lady we gonna live with just one amp this time...


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 27, 2018)

laxu said:


> They say that a big part of the Hiwatt sound is the Fane speakers though. I've never had the chance to play a real Hiwatt but based on amp sims in my Axe-Fx 2 I'd say the speakers definitely matter a lot when trying to get that sound.





Some Fryette cabs have Fanes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> Some Fryette cabs have Fanes.



Yup, as of I think 2016, Fryette started using Fane speakers in their cabs. The Deliverence cabs have Fane F70s.

EDIT: The matching Vendetta cabinet will have Fanes. 2 150W 12''s and 1 400w 1x15.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 27, 2018)

Fortin/Fryette sounds like a solid rig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> Fortin/Fryette sounds like a solid rig.



A Fortin-designed Deliverance or Pitbull...


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A Fortin-designed Deliverance or Pitbull...





Someone on Rig-Talk requested Mike mod his Deliverance.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2018)

This is sounding interesting but also like it may not hit production until late this year or next year 



Mike Fortin said:


> Might be two versions, signal channel with switchable gains and volumes with a loop and another with a clean/OD channel. They seem open to the idea. Traveling to Hiwatt UK in March, its going to be a full on insanely busy year!



And a few more bits



Mike Fortin said:


> Yes, it will have a loop and 2 channels. And smaller headshell....more small box feel. That OD channel is 4 stages of gain, want to make it switchable to 3 as the "boost" function.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 28, 2018)

Yep. The first video especially. 

And I HAAAAAAAATE boosts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Yep. The first video especially.
> 
> And I HAAAAAAAATE boosts.



gotttdamn that sounds killer


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 28, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Yep. The first video especially.
> 
> And I HAAAAAAAATE boosts.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 28, 2018)

I thought I was crying tears of joy but actually it's blood pouring out of my eyes.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Is that jocke too? Oh man


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2018)

I think the worst thing about this amp will be waiting for the design to be finalized and it to be released 

The proto sounds monstrous but the design isn't final, there may be multiple versions (single channel and two channel) etc etc so it will be a bit before these things hit the street.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2018)

Update from the Maxwatt Facebook



Maxwatt said:


> The Custom 50 is handbuilt in Doncaster, England. This particular model was shipped over to Mike in Canada so that he could modify it. It's still in prototype stage and we don't have a price on it yet. Once the amp is finished, we will have a better idea on the sell cost. We are looking at a March / April release.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Update from the Maxwatt Facebook



That's a lot sooner than they initially expected. 

Lets hope it's not another Randall situation.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 28, 2018)

Didn’t know they were uk based. I’ll keep an eye on this.

Edit- Doncaster isn’t even that far from where I live. Nice.


----------



## narad (Jan 28, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Update from the Maxwatt Facebook



Shitty time for the pound sterling to rebound :-/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Didn’t know they were uk based. I’ll keep an eye on this.
> 
> Edited- Doncaster isn’t even that far from where I live. Nice.



Yup. I believe when the HiWatt brand revived a few years ago, they brought the company back to the UK. 

I believe Maxwatt is just the name for the USA branch.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2018)

This is sooner than I was expecting since Mike said he's not headed to the UK until March IIRC.

Definitely not going to be another Randall scenario since these are built at the facility in the UK.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. I believe when the HiWatt brand revived a few years ago, they brought the company back to the UK.
> 
> I believe Maxwatt is just the name for the USA branch.



Yeah there are trademark issues with Hiwatt in the US so they chose to just use the Maxwatt name here. So they're Hiwatt everywhere else and Maxwatt in the US.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 28, 2018)

I think the Randall situation was a success. What did I miss? Were the qc issues beyond the norm?

My amp sounds great and has been trouble free.

Now Mike's a free agent to do his own thing and consult elsewhere. Sounds like win to me.


----------



## lewis (Jan 28, 2018)

UK!?! :O
oooooh. Will keep an eye on this. The NON 33 video sounds epic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

BigViolin said:


> I think the Randall situation was a success. What did I miss? Were the qc issues beyond the norm?
> 
> My amp sounds great and has been trouble free.



It took a looong time for amps to reach everyone. I don't remember exactly, but it was at least a year in some cases.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It took a looong time for amps to reach everyone. I don't remember exactly, but it was at least a year in some cases.



Randall had a Misha sig too?

I kid... I kid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> Randall had a Misha sig too?
> 
> I kid... I kid.



Randall was the OG Invective.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> UK!?! :O
> oooooh. Will keep an eye on this. The NON 33 video sounds epic



If UK means it'll cheap(er) for us then I'm gonna cry. I can't get over how beefy and tight it sounds without a boost. The 33 clip did nothing for me.


----------



## lewis (Jan 28, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> If UK means it'll cheap(er) for us then I'm gonna cry. I can't get over how beefy and tight it sounds without a boost. The 33 clip did nothing for me.


haha exactly what im thinking. If you end up with one before me you have to let me come over and experience it hhahaah (pleaaase)

yeah the 33 clip was shit. toooooo scratchy and over the top. The stock sounds were perfect as is.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> haha exactly what im thinking. If you end up with one before me you have to let me come over and experience it hhahaah (pleaaase)
> 
> yeah the 33 clip was shit. toooooo scratchy and over the top. The stock sounds were perfect as is.



Haha, sure thing. I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much, though. I imagine with that certain prestigious F word attached, even with our local perks it'll be substantially priced.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 28, 2018)

technomancer said:


> This is sooner than I was expecting since Mike said he's not headed to the UK until March IIRC.
> 
> Definitely not going to be another Randall scenario since these are built at the facility in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hiwatt can't use their own names in the US, but we can import amps that completely rip off amps made in the USA from China. What a country.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hiwatt can't use their own names in the US, but we can import amps that completely rip off amps made in the USA from China. What a country.



The ownership of the Hiwatt name was a complete mess because of the founder dying in 1981 and ownership switching all over the place through various subsidiaries. IIRC a Canadian company that was producing the amps owns the North American rights to the name. The Hiwatt UK company is not the original that came out of the 60s and was actually founded fairly recently from what I recall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

technomancer said:


> . The Hiwatt UK company is not the original that came out of the 60s and was actually founded fairly recently from what I recall.



Yup. Back in 2013.

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/hiwatt-is-back.250804/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 28, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The ownership of the Hiwatt name was a complete mess because of the founder dying in 1981 and ownership switching all over the place through various subsidiaries. IIRC a Canadian company that was producing the amps owns the North American rights to the name. The Hiwatt UK company is not the original that came out of the 60s and was actually founded fairly recently from what I recall.


Interesting, that is quite a mess. Either way, that amp "isn't your father's Hiwatt!" I was surprised it was that high gain, but also had a nice amount of clarity like a good overdrive would have.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 28, 2018)

Is Reeves still considered the real HiWatt?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

BigViolin said:


> Is Reeves still considered the real HiWatt?



Probably the same way you'd consider G&L the real Fender.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting, that is quite a mess. Either way, that amp "isn't your father's Hiwatt!" I was surprised it was that high gain, but also had a nice amount of clarity like a good overdrive would have.



Yeah it is definitely a departure for a Hiwatt, but I am liking what I hear 



BigViolin said:


> Is Reeves still considered the real HiWatt?



I honestly have no clue. There is Reeves and I think two others in addition to Hiwatt UK who claim to be a bunch of the engineers from the "real" Hiwatt.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 28, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yeah it is definitely a departure for a Hiwatt, but I am liking what I hear


Same here. The texture to the gain is nice.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks guys.

So many amps with Fortin dna I want to try.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 29, 2018)

I take it those guys who used to run Musicground and fence stolen guitars etc etc no longer have any stake in the Hiwatt brand?

Also, what is that 9 string in those videos up there? I must know immediately.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 29, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I thought I was crying tears of joy but actually it's blood pouring out of my eyes.


ROFL


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I take it those guys who used to run Musicground and fence stolen guitars etc etc no longer have any stake in the Hiwatt brand?
> 
> Also, what is that 9 string in those videos up there? I must know immediately.


Redlayer guitars. Jort has been building some absolutely batshit guitar over the last couple of years with equally batshit inlays.


----------



## Soya (Jan 29, 2018)

Are they required to wear jeans shorts at work?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks like one is on eBay 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232611023426


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

honestly based on the vid of the standard tones (unboosted) it has a tone and gain character that sounds better than ALOT of expensive modern metal amps. To me it sounds better than the EVH and comparable amps. be interesting to hear it properly mic;d up etc.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


> honestly based on the vid of the standard tones (unboosted) it has a tone and gain character that sounds better than ALOT of expensive modern metal amps. To me it sounds better than the EVH and comparable amps. be interesting to hear it properly mic;d up etc.


There's a longer version of the vid on facebook and they discuss how it doesn't need the 33 boost because it already has that sound, whereas the boost is for a looser amp i.e a dual rectifier.


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> There's a longer version of the vid on facebook and they discuss how it doesn't need the 33 boost because it already has that sound, whereas the boost is for a looser amp i.e a dual rectifier.


yeah makes complete sense. You can really tell it has that metallic boosted sound as stock. Complete overkill adding the 33.

Im actually more interested in the single channel Proto. Just all out sick high gain and nothing else. If it saves money too then Im all on board. I was thinking about carrying on my Randall fix and getting the newly released 50watt Satan...BUT this is appealing to me more. I await price details and models


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2018)

Soya said:


> Are they required to wear jeans shorts at work?


My first thought was "we've sold out of Jort license plates", but then I can hardly get through a minute without thinking of a Simpson's reference.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


> yeah makes complete sense. You can really tell it has that metallic boosted sound as stock. Complete overkill adding the 33.
> 
> Im actually more interested in the single channel Proto. Just all out sick high gain and nothing else. If it saves money too then Im all on board. I was thinking about carrying on my Randall fix and getting the newly released 50watt Satan...BUT this is appealing to me more. I await price details and models



Using a little google-foo it looks like the Custom 50 this is based on was $2400 (though it was also listed for $2200 during NAMM) so it's a safe bet that it will be north of that price. No idea about the UK pricing, you can do your own googling for that


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 31, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Looks like one is on eBay
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232611023426



I don't think this is the particular model from the videos. The video doesn't have a "Bright Volume" but an "Edge" control.


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> I don't think this is the particular model from the videos. The video doesn't have a "Bright Volume" but an "Edge" control.
> 
> View attachment 58847


with presence and treble already on there, what would edge mean?

sort of like Grind on the satan?


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Using a little google-foo it looks like the Custom 50 this is based on was $2400 (though it was also listed for $2200 during NAMM) so it's a safe bet that it will be north of that price. No idea about the UK pricing, you can do your own googling for that


basically works out the same price as what I paid for my unpowered kemper and Kemper remote bundle new.
So its not that bad really. (i.e around £1500)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Looks like one is on eBay
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232611023426



That is the normal production Custom 50. The prototype is not for sale and according to their website the new one will be the Custom Super-Hi 50. Fortin said the design isn't done yet and the expected debut is April according to Maxwatt on Facebook.



lewis said:


> with presence and treble already on there, what would edge mean?
> 
> sort of like Grind on the satan?



Could be anything from an additional control that effects negative feedback to a variable slope resistor on the tone stack to an additional gain control for one of the tube stages.


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

technomancer said:


> That is the normal production Custom 50. The prototype is not for sale and according to their website the new one will be the Custom Super-Hi 50. Fortin said the design isn't done yet and the expected debut is April according to Maxwatt on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be anything from an additional control that effects negative feedback to a variable slope resistor on the tone stack to an additional gain control for one of the tube stages.


gets more and more interesting the more the chat in here develops.
Im seriously thinking about saving for this. Wont be ready for April but probably a few months afterwards if its still available.
Will Hiwatt in the UK also be selling these?. (i havent read the entire thread). I dont really like the idea of importing an tube amp from the USA all the way to the UK.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 31, 2018)

technomancer said:


> That is the normal production Custom 50. The prototype is not for sale and according to their website the new one will be the Custom Super-Hi 50. Fortin said the design isn't done yet and the expected debut is April according to Maxwatt on Facebook.



Ah cool, never mind then. I saw two amps on the videos, so I figured maybe they were selling one of them.

If that’s the cost of the non-Fortin-mod version I wonder what the Fortin version will cost. I may rapidly lose interest in this.


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


> with presence and treble already on there, what would edge mean?
> 
> sort of like Grind on the satan?



in the videos they said that the "amp is already boosted" so i'm guessing that the edge knob must control either the gain of the boost or the lo-cut


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


> gets more and more interesting the more the chat in here develops.
> Im seriously thinking about saving for this. Wont be ready for April but probably a few months afterwards if its still available.
> Will Hiwatt in the UK also be selling these?. (i havent read the entire thread). I dont really like the idea of importing an tube amp from the USA all the way to the UK.



Well Maxwatt is just the US distributor for Hiwatt UK... so I would guess they'll be available through both.



Beheroth said:


> in the videos they said that the "amp is already boosted" so i'm guessing that the edge knob must control either the gain of the boost or the lo-cut



When Fortin talks about a "boost" it is usually an additional tube gain stage. I believe he actually said that one of things he still needs to do on this is make one of the gain stages footswitchable as a boost function.

Pretty sure the comment was just to head off idiots having a fit because it didn't sound great with the 33


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 31, 2018)

from the maxwatt website : EDGE control adds more frequency selective gain for extra hate in the gain structure


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


> gets more and more interesting the more the chat in here develops.
> Im seriously thinking about saving for this. Wont be ready for April but probably a few months afterwards if its still available.
> Will Hiwatt in the UK also be selling these?. (i havent read the entire thread). I dont really like the idea of importing an tube amp from the USA all the way to the UK.


I emailed Hiwatt to find out what the deal was, and the answer was "Thank you for your interest. We are waiting for the new price list and further progress of the new Super Hi Head and Vendetta cabinet. They just finished the show and will be back soon. Please stay in touch. "

Which isn't much of an answer, but seems like a direct encouragement to email them every day and say "is it ready yet?"


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 31, 2018)

Beheroth said:


> extra hate in the gain structure


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I emailed Hiwatt to find out what the deal was, and the answer was "Thank you for your interest. We are waiting for the new price list and further progress of the new Super Hi Head and Vendetta cabinet. They just finished the show and will be back soon. Please stay in touch. "
> 
> Which isn't much of an answer, but seems like a direct encouragement to email them every day and say "is it ready yet?"



Given Mike isn't going over to finish the design until March emailing them daily sounds like a colossal waste of time...


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Given Mike isn't going over to finish the design until March emailing them daily sounds like a colossal waste of time...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


>



Me with the Meshuggah preorders? 

(while debating if I should really be spending that kind of money right now)


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Me with the Meshuggah preorders?
> 
> (while debating if I should really be spending that kind of money right now)


haha I know those feels


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 31, 2018)

Maxwatt's Facebook has a clearer video covering the 2 Youtube videos from earlier in the thread. No mic'd audio but it's clear this thing is a beast. That B at 11:50


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> Maxwatt's Facebook has a clearer video covering the 2 Youtube videos from earlier in the thread. No mic'd audio but it's clear this thing is a beast. That B at 11:50



hnnnnnng
so amazingly tight and dry but with an interesting gain character.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2018)

So that does answer the question.

Hiwatts can djent.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 31, 2018)

There's a sentence I never though I'd hear. I'm curious as to what the supposed clean channel will be like. I'm not massively fussed as I don't use cleans often at all, but occasionally I mess with it.

All in all, if I'm able to run straight into the amp and get high gain like that, then I can probably work with a G Major in the loop to finally get the streamlined rig I've wanted for years now.


----------



## MTGeezy (Jan 31, 2018)

I want this amp so fucking bad. These clips are unreal and it's not even micced.


----------



## lewis (Jan 31, 2018)

agreed with everyone so far. I get the impression these are going to sell very very well.
amazing tones and hype.
I wonder what I/o we will have. Effects loops? D.I?
Be cool to run into an IR loader > Direct at the same time as into a cab on stage. Although if it keeps costs down I would be fine for a simple as hell bare bones type amp.


----------



## narad (Jan 31, 2018)

lewis said:


> Although if it keeps costs down I would be fine for a simple as hell bare bones type amp.



Then you came to the right place. Hiwatt isn't exactly well known for their robust feature sets.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 1, 2018)

Hype and unknown unknowns aside, if this amp is basically a Hiwatt that Mike Fortin has worked his magic on but kept the underlying Hiwatt character, I will own it as soon as I can. There's something about the Hiwatts I've played that I can't quite place, but it just tickles my ears in a fantastic way. They're not "soft" in the way many tube amps are I think. 

And the more I look at it, that Vendetta cab may be a bought item too.


----------



## BadSeed (Feb 1, 2018)

This sounds UNREAL. I will need to add this to my collection when it comes out, even if I have to make an exception to my "only buy used" rule.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 1, 2018)

Dry but huge sounding. I likey.


----------



## rahnvu (Feb 1, 2018)

All of the hnnnnnnnnngs!


----------



## hexfactor (Feb 9, 2018)

I spent quite a bit of time with these guys at the booth, iirc they are going to do an x amount of amps handwired in England, they are 2 channels

first channel is basically a DR103 on the 100 watter and the second is the Fortin Hi gain amp we hear, on the 50 watt version itll basically be a DR504 on the first channel and fortin on the second, so you get the best of both worlds, classic hiwatt and balls to the wall metal. 

Beyond that I believe they are still in the process of finalizing designs and decisions, they are VERY well aware of what happened with Mike and Randall and want to take every step to avoid a repeat situation. 

Also, this is just the beginning of their relationship, the people I worked with were not privvy to the details of the deal (or chose to keep close to the vest) but there is a ton of stuff in the pipeline from their collaboration with Fortin. I did get a price list but I am in a different market than you guys so I prefer not to speculate on pricing outside of my territory.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 9, 2018)

I'd love to hear this thing boosted with an SD-1 or Klon Klone.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 10, 2018)

hexfactor said:


> iirc they are going to do an x amount of amps handwired in England, they are 2 channels
> 
> first channel is basically a DR103 on the 100 watter and the second is the Fortin Hi gain amp we hear,



I need this. Desperately.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Feb 10, 2018)

hexfactor said:


> I spent quite a bit of time with these guys at the booth, iirc they are going to do an x amount of amps handwired in England, they are 2 channels
> 
> first channel is basically a DR103 on the 100 watter and the second is the Fortin Hi gain amp we hear, on the 50 watt version itll basically be a DR504 on the first channel and fortin on the second, so you get the best of both worlds, classic hiwatt and balls to the wall metal.
> 
> ...




I'll take one.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 19, 2018)

Hiwatt said:


> The Hiwatt Super-Hi 50W (designed by Mike Fortin) has only been prototyped at NAMM Show 2018. It will be launched in April at MusikMesse. We are compiling a list of customers interested in buying this head. Also there is a new cabinet Vendetta (SE212115F) recommended for this head.



Emailed Hiwatt for more information. Sitting tight until April now.


----------



## Tisca (Feb 19, 2018)

Do we have a price or know where they are being built?


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 19, 2018)

Tisca said:


> Do we have a price or know where they are being built?



No price as far as I am aware.

I think that I read that they'll be wired in the Hiwatt HQ (Doncaster, England) but I can't find my source, so we'll find out when they announce it.

Read some other stuff here:

http://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=194388


----------



## HiwattUKofficial (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

My name's Dave, I work for Hiwatt.

Really glad you're all digging the Fortin amp!

Just wanted to introduce myself, answer any questions you might have and generally talk all things Hiwatt!

The official relaunch of Hiwatt is this spring at Musikmesse in Frankfurt and we're aiming to launch the Custom Super-HI 50 there.

We'll have more details and updates soon so keep an eye out on our social medias for news.

Correct, the Custom amps are indeed built in our facility in Doncaster, England.

Any questions, let me know!

Cheers everyone


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Dave. Good to see Hiwatt/Maxwatt getting involved here.

1. Will the Custom Hi 50 be able to utilize other poweramp tubes besides EL34s? Specifically KT88s.

2. Another poster previously mentioned a 100 watt design that has roots in the DR103. Can you confirm or share details about this amp?

3. Is the Vendetta cabinet a sealed back design since it appears to be front loaded?

4. Can a Vendetta cab be ordered with no speakers?

5. Are the speakers in your Custom Shop 2x12 and 4x12 cabinets rear or front loaded?

Thanks. Hope this works out well for you guys. The clips sounded quite impressive.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey Dave, welcome!

Are you guys looking at a full production run, or just a small batch to start?

Super interested in the amp, not only for the sound, but that it's made here in England!


----------



## Tisca (Feb 21, 2018)

HiwattUKofficial said:


> Any questions, let me know!



Price? Comparable to whatever you have now to offer?


----------



## HiwattUKofficial (Feb 22, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Hi Dave. Good to see Hiwatt/Maxwatt getting involved here.
> 
> Hi Kyle, I'll respond to the each of your questions here.
> 
> ...





OliOliver said:


> Hey Dave, welcome!
> 
> Are you guys looking at a full production run, or just a small batch to start?
> 
> Super interested in the amp, not only for the sound, but that it's made here in England!



Judging by the buzz it has generated I think we'll be building quite a lot of these! Thanks Oli



Tisca said:


> Price? Comparable to whatever you have now to offer?



Hi Tisca,

The price is still TBC. We'll announce an RRP as soon as we can.



Thanks for the responses so far,

Dave


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dave, I think you guys have the potential to sell a crap load of these. I know I'm super interested in these and I don't even need another amp!


----------



## lewis (Feb 23, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Dave, I think you guys have the potential to sell a crap load of these. I know I'm super interested in these and I don't even need another amp!


Im in this camp!!
It sounds too amazing to pass up


----------



## HiwattUKofficial (Feb 23, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Dave, I think you guys have the potential to sell a crap load of these. I know I'm super interested in these and I don't even need another amp!





lewis said:


> Im in this camp!!
> It sounds too amazing to pass up



Thanks guys, we'd be more than happy to sell them to you too!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 23, 2018)

HiwattUKofficial said:


> Thanks guys, we'd be more than happy to sell them to you too!



Just don't make the price $4,000 plus my left arm


----------



## lewis (Feb 23, 2018)

HiwattUKofficial said:


> Thanks guys, we'd be more than happy to sell them to you too!


I wish I lived alot closer to your UK HQ \m/
I would be harassing you guys haha
(in a non creepy way)


----------



## narad (Feb 23, 2018)

lewis said:


> I wish I lived alot closer to your UK HQ \m/
> I would be harassing you guys haha
> (in a non creepy way)



Harassing them for a Kemper profile.


----------



## lewis (Feb 23, 2018)

narad said:


> Harassing them for a Kemper profile.


hahahaha brilliant.

do you have any?


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 23, 2018)

Will these only be made available for order or will they be available to try out at Hiwatt dealers? The difference between the hype online and trying it out in real life is important


----------



## HiwattUKofficial (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, we have an update!


We're really excited to announce that the Maxwatt Custom Super-Hi 50 will be retailing at $3500.

We're also setting up a mailing list for the pre-orders. If you're interested please visit the Maxwatt facebook page here - https://www.facebook.com/maxwattamps and send a DM with your name and email address. All the first updates will be issued to those who sign up.

Thanks guys!

Dave

ps. I'll respond to the any questions I've missed in a little bit.


----------



## Tisca (Feb 26, 2018)

HiwattUKofficial said:


> We're really excited to announce that the Maxwatt Custom Super-Hi 50 will be retailing at $3500.


NOPE! 
Where are the Hiwatt amps made that cost 1/3 of that?


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 26, 2018)

Is the uk price any different, or just the same thing in pounds?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Feb 26, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Is the uk price any different, or just the same thing in pounds?



Hope so. Ideally about 1/3 of that if I ever stand a chance of getting one while in my shitty job, haha.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 26, 2018)

And there will only be 5 of them made.

And payment has to be in gold bars, hand delivered to Mike Fortin in person.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

oof dat price point. that's new bogner/friedman prices ;_;


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2018)

Eek. Was excited. Now excited for 2020 when I can buy one used. That's at least $600 too much.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 26, 2018)

Damn. That is more than I expected.

Back to ol' 5150 bangers etc.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Feb 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> oof dat price point. that's new bogner/friedman prices ;_;



$3500 is literally around the same price point as buying a Fortin Meshuggah. Not the same amp, granted, but still. Really wasn't expecting it to be this high.. Was that naive of me?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> $3500 is literally around the same price point as buying a Fortin Meshuggah. Not the same amp, granted, but still. Really wasn't expecting it to be this high.. Was that naive of me?


I was expecting maybe 2500$ to make it a bit more competitive with amps like the marshall jvm410, KSR ares/gemini or boogie jp2c, splawn nitro. From what I gathered on hiwatt's website this is by far their most expensive amp. Their other high gain amps were in the 2k range so I expected something close to that.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was expecting maybe 2500$ to make it a bit more competitive with amps like the marshall jvm410, KSR ares/gemini or boogie jp2c, splawn nitro. From what I gathered on hiwatt's website this is by far their most expensive amp. Their other high gain amps were in the 2k range so I expected something close to that.



$2500 was really naive given that's what the Custom 50 goes for... and that amp doesn't include the markup for a deal with Fortin 

I'll admit I was hoping for $3k so this is a bit much, but not out of line for a hand wired boutique high gainer in any way shape or form. And unlike the Meshuggah head this has two channels, a footswitchable extra gain stage boost (assuming Mike was correct and they get it added), and I would assume doesn't have to be paid for with an envelope of cash.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 26, 2018)

I had put a lot of hope in a) single channel design b) being built 70 miles away from me rather than 5000 miles away with attendant import costs c) the prices of all the other Hiwatt models leading to d)this being a lot, lot, lot less than, say, a Friedman BE

edit: ok this has two channels


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

technomancer said:


> $2500 was really naive given that's what the Custom 50 goes for... and that amp doesn't include the markup for a deal with Fortin
> 
> I'll admit I was hoping for $3k so this is a bit much, but not out of line for a hand wired boutique high gainer in any way shape or form. And unlike the Meshuggah head this has two channels, a footswitchable extra gain stage boost (assuming Mike was correct and they get it added), and I would assume doesn't have to be paid for with an envelope of cash.


 I guess it was wishful thinking on my part. Oh well, back to lusting over the MI Gamma and the KSR ares.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I had put a lot of hope in a) single channel design b) being built 70 miles away from me rather than 5000 miles away with attendant import costs c) the prices of all the other Hiwatt models leading to d)this being a lot, lot, lot less than, say, a Friedman BE
> 
> edit: ok this has two channels



So again, you were expecting it to be the same price as the Custom 50?

It's not really worth arguing about but it really does seem like most guys on here have really unrealistic expectations most of the time. I don't find the pricing on this shocking or out of line at all. More than I had hoped? Sure... but not out of line in the boutique high gain market.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 26, 2018)

technomancer said:


> So again, you were expecting it to be the same price as the Custom 50?
> 
> It's not really worth arguing about but it really does seem like most guys on here have really unrealistic expectations most of the time. I don't find the pricing on this shocking or out of line at all. More than I had hoped? Sure... but not out of line in the boutique high gain market.


I wasn't EXPECTING anything, I was hoping.

I don't think the price is unreasonable or anything.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2018)

Or maybe the Custom Super-Hi 50 is single channel... I am confused since Mike was saying it will be 2 channel etc etc 

https://reverb.com/item/10581640-maxwatt-custom-super-hi-50-designed-by-mike-fortin-new


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 26, 2018)

Ay. 3500 is too much. Oh well, I guess I'm back to targeting a Triple Crown 100 or a KSR.


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2018)

technomancer said:


> It's not really worth arguing about but it really does seem like most guys on here have really unrealistic expectations most of the time. I don't find the pricing on this shocking or out of line at all. More than I had hoped? Sure... but not out of line in the boutique high gain market.



I don't want to say it's out of line, but just at the upper edge of acceptable. No one's going to consider me particularly frugal when it comes to amp purchases... I'm sitting in front of 6 of them and another 2 are coming next month. But there are some amps, like Diezel Vh4s or Engl SEs, where I'm like...who has ever bought one of these new? Obviously someone does, but I've actually never met one. Maybe they buy them on sale? It seems we just cycle the same used ones, that work their way down from $4.2-4.5k to $2-2.5k. I was hoping this new amp wouldn't be one of that group, especially given its feature set.

You know, it's like, do you want to be a company like Wizard putting out $5k amps that probably makes like 25 a year, or something that actually sees widespread adoption? 

Curious if this is some pumped up US dealer pricing or if it's any cheaper ordering from the UK directly, as it is with Diezel/Engl.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2018)

I also think there is going to be a production version that will be cheaper, since they seem to do the Custom line which are hand-wired in the UK and normal line which I'm not sure about the origin of. Not sure if that is the Super-Hi series talked about on the Hiwatt UK site or not.


----------



## HiwattUKofficial (Feb 27, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Is the uk price any different, or just the same thing in pounds?



Hi mnemonic,

We have confirmed today that the UK price will be £2499.

Thanks for all the feedback everyone.


----------



## Ogami-Z (Feb 27, 2018)

HiwattUKofficial said:


> Hi mnemonic,
> 
> We have confirmed today that the UK price will be £2499.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback everyone.



That’s not too bad if it’s a 2 channel amp. Could you also confirm the uk price for the dr504 custom 50.


----------



## lewis (Feb 27, 2018)

ah its out of my budget sadly.
Still, i will look out for the threads when these get in the hands of new owners. They sound so good.
shame im poor haha.
@OliOliver £2499 dude.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Feb 27, 2018)

lewis said:


> ah its out of my budget sadly.
> Still, i will look out for the threads when these get in the hands of new owners. They sound so good.
> shame im poor haha.
> @OliOliver £2499 dude.



Eep. That's outta my range. It'd probably be cheaper to send my Engl off to be modded by Fortin himself, haha.


----------



## lewis (Feb 27, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> Eep. That's outta my range. It'd probably be cheaper to send my Engl off to be modded by Fortin himself, haha.


yeah  shame.

And agreed hahahaha.


----------



## TheEscalator (Mar 1, 2018)

>"Judging by the buzz it has generated I think we'll be building quite a lot of these!"
>3500$
>nope.vst


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2018)

TheEscalator said:


> >"Judging by the buzz it has generated I think we'll be building quite a lot of these!"
> >3500$
> >nope.vst



Buzz is conditional, and I think if any indication of the true price was available around the time the clips leaked out, there'd have been a lot less of it. Hate to be the naysayer, but who would have thought a priori that a single channel amp was going to hit $3.5k?


----------



## Tisca (Mar 1, 2018)

narad said:


> Buzz is conditional, and I think if any indication of the true price was available around the time the clips leaked out, there'd have been a lot less of it. Hate to be the naysayer, but who would have thought a priori that a single channel amp was going to hit $3.5k?


Or be like me and not realize the word "custom" added to the name will automatically triple the price. I just looked at some Hiwatt prices on Reverb. =)


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 1, 2018)

I guess there's so little alternative when it comes to British-built amps that it's hard to get an idea of what the price "should" be.

The Hamstead Artist 60 is looking like a bargain right now at 1999, anyway


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2018)

Tisca said:


> Or be like me and not realize the word "custom" added to the name will automatically triple the price. I just looked at some Hiwatt prices on Reverb. =)



That would be the difference between hand wired in the UK and mass produced in China from what I have been able to find... which is pretty typical actually. You see the same thing with US companies that offer both options.


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I guess there's so little alternative when it comes to British-built amps that it's hard to get an idea of what the price "should" be.



I mean, Matamp are hand-wired in the UK and not anywhere near this price. Orange has a bit more economies of scale, but weren't they similarly hand-wiring a bunch of their line in the UK?

Fortin designed is great, but I can't allocate too much value to it (like $1k extra) when there's a slew of Randalls that are as well and in the $1-1.8k range.


----------



## Tisca (Mar 1, 2018)

technomancer said:


> That would be the difference between hand wired in the UK and mass produced in China from what I have been able to find... which is pretty typical actually. You see the same thing with US companies that offer both options.


How about a compromise, hand wired in China with cheaper labor =). I'll take a MIC version gladly.


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 1, 2018)

Tisca said:


> How about a compromise, hand wired in China with cheaper labor =). I'll take a MIC version gladly.



Yup. Mike already killed it with Randall Satan and it is a good enough proof for me to believe that MIC amps are ok. It is one amp that I will never ever sell.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 3, 2018)

narad said:


> I mean, Matamp are hand-wired in the UK.



On the subject of Matamp, there's a 1224 mkII on Reverb that is somewhat tickling my fancy, what are they like?


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> On the subject of Matamp, there's a 1224 mkII on Reverb that is somewhat tickling my fancy, what are they like?



It's hard to answer that -- I guess as a pedal platform for doom/sludgy stuff it'd be good. The gain is on that fuzzy/noisy spectrum, but I feel like it's not very friendly like modern Orange amps are. You don't just crank the gain and have a metal amp, etc., gain and volume are very closely related. You'd need an attenuator to really unleash if you live in an apartment like I do -- my attenuator's arrive early next week 

The most interesting sounds in there without pedals are all sort of light to medium breakup on cleans, voiced dark. Can do a lot of 60s/70s low gain sorts of sound. The clean itself is really punchy.

I've seen inside it though and it's super well made. I just think it's sort of a more authentic old amp that, next to something like an Engl SE, really makes you struggle. Any toggle on an Engl makes an appreciable difference -- on the mkII there's tons of options but it's very difficult to hear any difference between them, at least at lower volumes.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2018)

So as anticipated the specs on the amp are not finalized... The description for the preorder is from the prototype they showed at NAMM. Fortin is finalizing the design this month and it is being debuted at Frankfurt MusikMesse April 11-14. 

From what Fortin said it will be 2 channel with a footswitchable tube gain stage boost, but I guess we'll have to wait and see what the actual specs are.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Mar 5, 2018)

The cab/Fane speakers are going to be a must if you like the sound in these video clips. That's 50% of the secret sauce you're hearing. I was going to grab the Fortin Meshuggah amp at the next production run, but these piqued my interest as well. Maybe I need (want) both lol. Crap. But I don't want to have to buy another cabinet and I think this Maxwatt is going to heavily rely on the matching cab to sound the way it does in all these prototype clips...


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 5, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> On the subject of Matamp, there's a 1224 mkII on Reverb that is somewhat tickling my fancy, what are they like?


I owned a 1224 mkii for a while, great amp. Narad is spot on with his assessment


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2018)

FourT6and2 said:


> The cab/Fane speakers are going to be a must if you like the sound in these video clips. That's 50% of the secret sauce you're hearing. I was going to grab the Fortin Meshuggah amp at the next production run, but these piqued my interest as well. Maybe I need (want) both lol. Crap. But I don't want to have to buy another cabinet and I think this Maxwatt is going to heavily rely on the matching cab to sound the way it does in all these prototype clips...



Yeah I was actually going to be in on the first run of Meshuggah heads, had the page loaded a couple seconds after they went up and were still in stock... then I saw the payment by wire transfer nonsense and walked away. There is literally no reason for a properly run company to do business that way in this day an age.

From the email I got preorders on the Maxwatt will start early April (I would guess the 11th when it is debuted so specs will be available). I am still debating grabbing one, but leaning towards yes. I figure I'll try it with the cabs I have here and see how it is, and then if need be get the matching cab after the fact.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Mar 5, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I was actually going to be in on the first run of Meshuggah heads, had the page loaded a couple seconds after they went up and were still in stock... then I saw the payment by wire transfer nonsense and walked away. There is literally no reason for a properly run company to do business that way in this day an age.
> 
> From the email I got preorders on the Maxwatt will start early April (I would guess the 11th when it is debuted so specs will be available). I am still debating grabbing one, but leaning towards yes. I figure I'll try it with the cabs I have here and see how it is, and then if need be get the matching cab after the fact.



Same here. I was about to grab one of the Meshuggah amps but the bank wire thing put me off. Seems Fortin just doesn't want to pay a credit processing fee. I guess I understand how that is just lost profits. But hey, ever buy a house? Or a car? Bank wires lol. Paying with a card means you get a tiny bit of buyer protection. But I think Fortin is a trustworthy builder at this point?

Anyway, I'm selling my Gemini so I have room for either this thing or the Meshuggah.


----------



## narad (Mar 5, 2018)

FourT6and2 said:


> But I think Fortin is a trustworthy builder at this point?



You either die a trustworthy builder or you live long enough to see yourself become a BRJ/ViK.

If anything SSO has taught everyone that it's always worth having that protection. We haven't even got into the totally legitimate scenarios where you can get screwed over. Some guy on TGP was in one of those 3-5 year guitar builds and the luthier died. So either you take a huge loss or you take a widow to court -- super fun options.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2018)

FourT6and2 said:


> Same here. I was about to grab one of the Meshuggah amps but the bank wire thing put me off. Seems Fortin just doesn't want to pay a credit processing fee. I guess I understand how that is just lost profits. But hey, ever buy a house? Or a car? Bank wires lol. Paying with a card means you get a tiny bit of buyer protection. But I think Fortin is a trustworthy builder at this point?
> 
> Anyway, I'm selling my Gemini so I have room for either this thing or the Meshuggah.



The difference being with the house or car you take possession immediately  I like Mike a lot and believe he is trustworthy. I've also seen way too many "stable" businesses fold to ever do business that way. Maybe if he has them built and ready to ship I would wire transfer... but when they are still claiming they need full payment up front to cover parts costs I'll pass.

Right now I'm just debating the Juno or the Maxwatt... or a killer PRS that popped up used


----------



## FourT6and2 (Mar 5, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The difference being with the house or car you take possession immediately  I like Mike a lot and believe he is trustworthy. I've also seen way too many "stable" businesses fold to ever do business that way. Maybe if he has them built and ready to ship I would wire transfer... but when they are still claiming they need full payment up front to cover parts costs I'll pass.
> 
> Right now I'm just debating the Juno or the Maxwatt... or a killer PRS that popped up used



I do agree. If Fortin doesn't have the cash on hand to build the amps and sell them from inventory rather than paying up front, it's kind of weird. I'm willing to bet he does have all the parts though, since he says the amps use NOS components. But who knows. Either way, if you want to be in this game and grab one of these amps, that's the only way to do it until one winds up on the used market for $5,000 lol

Hopefully this Maxwatt amp goes a different direction...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2018)

FourT6and2 said:


> I do agree. If Fortin doesn't have the cash on hand to build the amps and sell them from inventory rather than paying up front, it's kind of weird. I'm willing to bet he does have all the parts though, since he says the amps use NOS components. But who knows. Either way, if you want to be in this game and grab one of these amps, that's the only way to do it until one winds up on the used market for $5,000 lol
> 
> Hopefully this Maxwatt amp goes a different direction...



Yep well aware. I'm just not comfortable with being an accident or medical event away from being out $3k+  Is it likely? No. I just don't want the amp badly enough to take the risk. I say that as a huge fan of Mike's work too.

Maxwatt seems to take credit cards and isn't asking for the full balance up front


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 5, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Right now I'm just debating the Juno or the Maxwatt... or a killer PRS that popped up used



KSR Artemis, Juno, and Maxwatt are my three frontrunners for the upcoming year with a JP2C, Satan, and a Thrasher being the second level possibilities.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> KSR Artemis, Juno, and Maxwatt are my three frontrunners for the upcoming year with a JP2C, Satan, and a Thrasher being the second level possibilities.



Way ahead of you 

View media item 741


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 6, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Way ahead of you
> 
> View media item 741



You had a Thrasher too, didn't you? How would you compare that to the JP2C?


----------



## bulb (Mar 6, 2018)

I thought the Maxwatt was cool when I tried it, but I actually thought the KSR Juno did that vibe better and with more versatility. Probably gonna pick that Juno up eventually.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 6, 2018)

bulb said:


> I thought the Maxwatt was cool when I tried it, but I actually thought the KSR Juno did that vibe better and with more versatility. Probably gonna pick that Juno up eventually.



50% of Maxwatt pre-orders now cancelled


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> You had a Thrasher too, didn't you? How would you compare that to the JP2C?



The Thrasher was quite a while ago but off the top of my head the JP2C is a thicker amp. The Thrasher was very cool but was IIRC pretty interesting to dial in.



bulb said:


> I thought the Maxwatt was cool when I tried it, but I actually thought the KSR Juno did that vibe better and with more versatility. Probably gonna pick that Juno up eventually.



Pffft dude you have $5k watches, the correct answer here is to buy both... give that rockstah boost to both companies


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Mar 6, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The Thrasher was quite a while ago but off the top of my head the JP2C is a thicker amp. The Thrasher was very cool but was IIRC pretty interesting to dial in.
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft dude you have $5k watches, the correct answer here is to buy both... give that rockstah boost to both companies



There's currently a Thrasher on eBay UK for £750 (very very cheap compared to new, although obviously, completely unavailable new anyway). I'm half tempted, some demos sound great but you can tell there's a lack in the low end. It's hard to tell if that's due to the way it's been dialled in to tighten it up, or it's just a characteristic of the amp. It still tempts me even though I don't have that cash to just throw about.


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 6, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> you can tell there's a lack in the low end. It's hard to tell if that's due to the way it's been dialled in to tighten it up, or it's just a characteristic of the amp. It still tempts me even though I don't have that cash to just throw about.



If Thrasher is anything like Satan, it has tons of low end with the depth and low dialed in right


----------



## bulb (Mar 6, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The Thrasher was quite a while ago but off the top of my head the JP2C is a thicker amp. The Thrasher was very cool but was IIRC pretty interesting to dial in.
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft dude you have $5k watches, the correct answer here is to buy both... give that rockstah boost to both companies


Just because you can doesn't mean you should


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2018)

bulb said:


> Just because you can doesn't mean you should



The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 6, 2018)

I just got a used mint Thrasher 50 for $500, I figured for that price it would be worth the chance. I have the diavlo and liked it so I figured for that price I'd give the Thrasher a shot. I haven't had much of a chance to play on it yet, but I think the bottom end is dialed out by a lot of people with the low frequency gain knob and don't know it. That was meant to be able to remove a little of the low end with down tuned guitars, but can be turned up to add more low end.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 7, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom


Really? I thought it lead to being broke and burnt out like all of the 80s bands. Then again, maybe they did get wiser after the hangover cleared up, the drugs flushed outta their system, and their sobering bank statement left them feeling like they'd been punched in the gut.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Really? I thought it lead to being broke and burnt out like all of the 80s bands. Then again, maybe they did get wiser after the hangover cleared up, the drugs flushed outta their system, and their sobering bank statement left them feeling like they'd been punched in the gut.



Sad that I have to explain this... it's a quote from William Blake and in this case also a fucking joke


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## crankyrayhanky (Mar 7, 2018)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I just got a used mint Thrasher 50 for $500, I figured for that price it would be worth the chance. I have the
> 
> diavlo and liked it so I figured for that price I'd give the Thrasher a shot. I haven't had much of a chance to play on it yet, but I think the bottom end is dialed out by a lot of people with the low frequency gain knob and don't know it. That was meant to be able to remove a little of the low end with down tuned guitars, but can be turned up to add more low end.



Cool find!
Dibs on when you sell it! I am local to you


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Mar 12, 2018)

I guess the folks at Hiwatt were expecting a better reaction to their price point, they haven't been active since


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2018)

OliOliver said:


> I guess the folks at Hiwatt were expecting a better reaction to their price point, they haven't been active since



Given they've announced specs are being finalized and will be released in April and the price is out there what else is there to say?


----------



## FourT6and2 (Mar 12, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Given they've announced specs are being finalized and will be released in April and the price is out there what else is there to say?



Let's talk about what kind of solder they use to build it. I hear it's made from the blood of a Djenticorn


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Mar 12, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Given they've announced specs are being finalized and will be released in April and the price is out there what else is there to say?



That's a fair point. I just found it funny that they were like "3 grand. Peace out"


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2018)

FourT6and2 said:


> Let's talk about what kind of solder they use to build it. I hear it's made from the blood of a Djenticorn


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2018)

FourT6and2 said:


> Let's talk about what kind of solder they use to build it. I hear it's made from the blood of a Djenticorn



Also the wiring is hair from the tail of Chugasus.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 12, 2018)

Poor endangered animals.


----------



## cyphervox (Apr 3, 2018)

Update: The amp now has two channels and an effects loop. 

https://www.facebook.com/maxwattamps/vi ... ?q=maxwatt


----------



## narad (Apr 3, 2018)

Sort of sounds like it has a chance at classic Hiwatt sounds rolled back a bit. One can hope anyway...$3500 is rough for a one-trick pony


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Apr 3, 2018)

cyphervox said:


> Update: The amp now has two channels and an effects loop.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/maxwattamps/vi ... ?q=maxwatt



I like how this seems to have a bit more saturation. Still hoping for a 100 watt, DR103 based variant as well.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 3, 2018)

narad said:


> Sort of sounds like it has a chance at classic Hiwatt sounds rolled back a bit. One can hope anyway...$3500 is rough for a one-trick pony


No...it's too much.


----------



## cyphervox (Apr 4, 2018)

It will be expensive. It's a hand-wired Hiwatt that was engineered by Mike Fortin. Nothing about the prior statement implies "affordability". I still absolutely want one!

After the release of the dual gain/dual master 50 watt, they are anticipating another edition that will have a more classic, chimey Hiwatt clean channel as well as the Super-Hi gain channel and likely will be available in other wattage ratings. This will depend on market demand, naturally. That is what I specifically want, a DR504 that also eats other metal amps for brunch, but I can certainly work with the 50 watt Super-Hi.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Apr 4, 2018)

For everyone that wants a DR103: Science amps makes a DR103-based amp called the Mother that's a fraction of the Fortin-name-hype price


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> For everyone that wants a DR103: Science amps makes a DR103-based amp called the Mother that's a fraction of the Fortin-name-hype price



Given the only amp HiWatt UK makes that has anything to do with Fortin is the new Super Hi 50 this is a pretty ridiculous post... and their other amps haven't changed price. So I guess you mean if you want a cheaper HiWatt clone

My bad, looks like they did raise the price of the Custom 100 to $3k, they were under that last time I looked


----------



## narad (Apr 4, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Given the only amp HiWatt UK makes that has anything to do with Fortin is the new Super Hi 50 this is a pretty ridiculous post... and their other amps haven't changed price. So I guess you mean if you want a cheaper HiWatt clone
> 
> My bad, looks like they did raise the price of the Custom 100 to $3k, they were under that last time I looked



GBP's gone up like 13% vs the dollar though. But, it's not like we saw a HiWatt price reduction when the GDP tanked...seems to only go one way.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2018)

narad said:


> GBP's gone up like 13% vs the dollar though. But, it's not like we saw a HiWatt price reduction when the GDP tanked...seems to only go one way.



Yeah for anything imported either way


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok, judging from comments here's what I've gathered.

No more "Edge" control, it is wired in maxed out and is footswitchable.
It's single channel, but footswitchable between gain 1 and 2.
I might've missed an explanation, but it seems the masters correspond to the gain settings.

I'm still interested, I really need some mic'd clips, though.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 5, 2018)

Yep looks like one channel with volume 1 / gain 1 and volume 2 / gain 2 switched together and the second switch takes a 4th gain stage in and out. Edge is out of the circuit for V1/G1 and maxed for V2/G2. Loop is always on. All in all looks pretty cool. They also said there will be a version with a clean and gain channel next year.

They also confirmed the $3499 price point.


----------



## Mwoit (May 16, 2018)

Has any more news / videos etc. cropped up regarding this?


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> Has any more news / videos etc. cropped up regarding this?



The design is finished and they are supposed to be starting to build them, other than that I haven't seen anything new about them.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (May 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The design is finished and they are supposed to be starting to build them, other than that I haven't seen anything new about them.


Looks like it's a slightly different version. Never mind.


----------



## Werecow (May 16, 2018)

I'm on their pre-order mail list and very probably going to get this amp. No word from them yet when orders are open.

It was the S.O.D. riffage in this video from 2:50 that put me over the edge. Hahaha


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2018)

Werecow said:


> I'm on their pre-order mail list and very probably going to get this amp. No word from them yet when orders are open.



Yep I'm on the list too... still trying to decide if I want to grab one of these or try to get in on the last run of the Meshuggah heads.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yep I'm on the list too... still trying to decide if I want to grab one of these or try to get in on the last run of the Meshuggah heads.



Is Mike still using that shady payment method?


----------



## Werecow (May 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yep I'm on the list too... still trying to decide if I want to grab one of these or try to get in on the last run of the Meshuggah heads.



The Meshuggah head has left me feeling a bit meh in every video i've seen of it. This Hiwatt head has left me astounded in every single video i've watched. So it's an easy decision for me.


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is Mike still using that shady payment method?



Sadly yes... he's also made it clear that is the only way he's going to do things going forward. It is literally the only reason I don't already own one. On the bright side not getting in on one of the runs let me get a one-off Cameron that popped up, so it was still a win


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Sadly yes... he's also made it clear that is the only way he's going to do things going forward. It is literally the only reason I don't already own one. On the bright side not getting in on one of the runs let me get a one-off Cameron that popped up, so it was still a win



One of my favorite amp models in the AX8 is the Cameron Atomica. Totally jealous.


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One of my favorite amp models in the AX8 is the Cameron Atomica. Totally jealous.



Yeah I lucked out, single channel CCV with some extra features. The "asking" price apparently scared a lot of people off, but they had a make an offer button and took what I thought was a reasonable price when you look at the pricing of the Meshuggah and this new Maxwatt.

I've actually got the schematics for the Brad King-era production Atomica and am considering building one since they seem to never pop up used and go for absolutely stupid prices when they do.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 16, 2018)

Werecow said:


> I'm on their pre-order mail list and very probably going to get this amp. No word from them yet when orders are open.
> 
> It was the S.O.D. riffage in this video from 2:50 that put me over the edge. Hahaha




Thank for sharing that link. Hadn't seen this video and like you, the S.O.D. riffs are hitting it hard for me. But then when he goes in to Dyer's Eve I'm just full on in. Fucking great sounding.



technomancer said:


> Yep I'm on the list too... still trying to decide if I want to grab one of these or try to get in on the last run of the Meshuggah heads.



Camera audio and the general variance clips can have, I'll say that every thing I've heard from the Maxwatt has sounded great while the Meshuggah has sounded good, but only really got my attention in I think one of the videos on YouTube. Reminds of of a half and half combo of a Wizard MTL and MCII. Maybe a bit tighter or clearer/thinner. (Thinner is not an insult or derogatory remark here.)

I'm not exactly enthused by the Edge being all or nothing now, but that doesn't put me off in full either. Looking forward to more mic'd and other clips.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 16, 2018)

And less than two hours later, I eat my words...



Never have been a big Marshall fan, but this sounds really good to me.

@technomancer Here's to making your decision tougher!


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2018)

Yeah definitely a great sounding clip... but has a bit too much bass to say it sounds like a Plexi 

I may honestly end up skipping both as I have 6 100w heads here so it is getting into overkill territory... don't want to go all Rockin' Chippy up in this bitch


----------



## Werecow (May 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yeah definitely a great sounding clip... but has a bit too much bass to say it sounds like a Plexi
> 
> I may honestly end up skipping both as I have 6 100w heads here so it is getting into overkill territory... don't want to go all Rockin' Chippy up in this bitch



I was trying to convince myself i'm done with amps as well. But then i've now got a chance at a Fortin designed hand-wired amp. I'm in the UK, so i think buying anything from Fortin himself would incur massive import taxes on top of the already formidable price. That's my reasoning for all this anyway


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 16, 2018)

Just got an email from Hiwatt and it's confirmed to be £2999.00, with free shipping in the UK.

Old news, but that's the price from Hiwatt.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> Just got an email from Hiwatt and it's confirmed to be £2999.00, with free shipping in the UK.
> 
> Old news, but that's the price from Hiwatt.



Yeah US price was $3499 + shipping from the UK which would not be cheap... and you had to call them to use a credit card. I decided to pass on this one because of it. The price was pushing the upper limit for a single-channel production amp for me without shipping from the UK added on.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 16, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> Just got an email from Hiwatt and it's confirmed to be £2999.00, with free shipping in the UK.
> 
> Old news, but that's the price from Hiwatt.





technomancer said:


> Yeah US price was $3499 + shipping from the UK which would not be cheap... and you had to call them to use a credit card. I decided to pass on this one because of it. The price was pushing the upper limit for a single-channel production amp for me without shipping from the UK added on.



Guys, guys, guys! Let's not turn this into another debate about whether or not an amp nobody has even played is worth the price.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 16, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Guys, guys, guys! Let's not turn this into another debate about whether or not an amp nobody has even played is worth the price.



Just updating the thread with the UK price straight Hiwatt, wasn't sharing my opinion on the price. B-)


----------



## narad (Oct 16, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> Just updating the thread with the UK price straight Hiwatt, wasn't sharing my opinion on the price. B-)



Nah, we just got yelled at earlier for making similar comments.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 16, 2018)

That is WAY over priced. Ban me I am sorry.


technomancer said:


> Sadly yes... he's also made it clear that is the only way he's going to do things going forward. It is literally the only reason I don't already own one. On the bright side not getting in on one of the runs let me get a one-off Cameron that popped up, so it was still a win



I am sorry I know this is super old news.

But here is my .02

You are much better off with that Cameron. The Hiwatt is WAY overpriced IMO and I have heard clips of the Cameron Aldrich cop the same exact tones as this Maxwatt or whatever it is.

There is a clip on Rig Talk, you have probably seen it. Dude played the same exact riff and it sounded near identical.

Not saying it is a bad amp, it sounds incredible. I would just get the one off Cameron any day of the week over it, or many other amps come to mind for less $$$


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2018)

Wait, it's now a ban worthy offense to state an amp/piece of gear is overpriced?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 16, 2018)

You know, outside of the Randall stuff, it strikes me as strange that buying Fortin amps is seemingly this difficult. And even the Randalls were hard to get for a time. 

Shit, at this rate I'd rather just put back money for a long time and buy a DINO from Larry Amplification.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 16, 2018)

I wonder how different these meshuggah and hiwatt amps are form a Randall Satan. When i listen to clips they all sound pretty similar and i just tried a used Satan at guitar center. Holy balls I couldn’t coax a bad tone out of that thing if I tried.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2018)

kindsage said:


> I wonder how different these meshuggah and hiwatt amps are form a Randall Satan. When i listen to clips they all sound pretty similar and i just tried a used Satan at guitar center. Holy balls I couldn’t coax a bad tone out of that thing if I tried.


Is it cheaper? Is it 90% or better in terms of getting the tones you like? Did you think the controls, build, etc. looked sturdy? If yes to all of those, then just get the Satan and let someone else worry about how close they are or aren't.

Just a thought, anyways.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wait, it's now a ban worthy offense to state an amp/piece of gear is overpriced?



No and it's pretty hilarious to see people whine about being banned since almost nobody gets banned anymore unless you are repeatedly being a complete and total dickbag.



kindsage said:


> I wonder how different these meshuggah and hiwatt amps are form a Randall Satan. When i listen to clips they all sound pretty similar and i just tried a used Satan at guitar center. Holy balls I couldn’t coax a bad tone out of that thing if I tried.



Completely different amp designs. The Meshuggah is a Marshall 2204 with a Jose master and diode clipping... seeing the inside of one of those was one of the biggest let downs of the year for me when it came to gear


----------



## sakeido (Oct 16, 2018)

don't forget the Fortin 33 pedal, aka. a TC Integrated Preamp minus the knobs that let you change the settings


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> No and it's pretty hilarious to see people whine about being banned since almost nobody gets banned anymore unless you are repeatedly being a complete and total dickbag.


Who was whining?


----------



## Flappydoodle (Oct 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Completely different amp designs. The Meshuggah is a Marshall 2204 with a Jose master and diode clipping... seeing the inside of one of those was one of the biggest let downs of the year for me when it came to gear



Whoa whoa whoa, I think you're forgetting the badass logo and that metal red LED on the front!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 17, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Completely different amp designs. The Meshuggah is a Marshall 2204 with a Jose master and diode clipping... seeing the inside of one of those was one of the biggest let downs of the year for me when it came to gear



You have got to be kidding, right? Is it really just a tailored and polished Jose?


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Oct 17, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> Just got an email from Hiwatt and it's confirmed to be £2999.00, with free shipping in the UK.
> 
> Old news, but that's the price from Hiwatt.


Yeah, I got told the same thing yesterday. Looks like I might just save up for a Randall Satan 120W instead.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> You have got to be kidding, right? Is it really just a tailored and polished Jose?



Yep. Three gain stages, cathode follower, Jose master volume for diode clipping.

I do still want the Hiwatt just for the curiosity of seeing what he tweaked in the circuit


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 17, 2018)

It's all about the exclusivity!

At that price level you are essentially also paying for the privilege to be able to say "Guys, my super-rare and expensive boutique amp is better than your shitty mainstream amps, and you'll have to take my word for it, because you will never be able to verify it." It's really almost like saying "I've got a bigger [male reproductive organ] than you, na-na-na-na."

It's the same with designer brands. The more exclusive, the better. Price is only one way to make them more exclusive, limiting the range of buyers is another. Why do you think many top Ferraris are extremely limited in numbers?

No one on this forum should be so naive as to think that the extra $1000 on the price tag actually makes a tonal difference!


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 17, 2018)

@Alex79 gets it


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> @Alex79 gets it



Eh I'd say exactly the opposite typically. While exclusivity clearly plays a role in marketing of some high-end products most of the people I've known that can afford high-end gear, cars, whatever buy stuff primarily because they enjoy it. In the space we're talking about most are passionate hobbyists that have a great time with what they buy and aren't really worried about what anybody else thinks 

I will give him price isn't necessarily indicative of quality from brand to brand.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 17, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Eh I'd say exactly the opposite typically. While exclusivity clearly plays a role in marketing of some high-end products most of the people I've known that can afford high-end gear, cars, whatever buy stuff primarily because they enjoy it. In the space we're talking about most are passionate hobbyists that have a great time with what they buy and aren't really worried about what anybody else thinks
> 
> I will give him price isn't necessarily indicative of quality from brand to brand.



I dunno, given the secret handshakes required and the very limited numbers of Meshuggah heads or 33 pedals, a lot of hype gets built up over that exclusivity. 

The most extreme example being Blackmachine guitars. From what I remember when Doug built and auctioned a new guitar, he wouldn’t even sell it to you unless he thought you were a ‘worthy’ player. 

I really don’t think blackmachine would have gained that aura of magic, unparalleled guitars if it weren’t for the levels of exclusivity. Just like Martin Margiela probably wouldn’t have gained success by selling shoes and boots covered in white paint if they were easy and cheap to get. 


I’m not saying any of that is a bad thing, it just is what it is.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 17, 2018)

I know I am always the random side topic guy so I apologize in advance.

I really disagree with the "secret handshake" marketing. IMO if your product is that good (and as long as you don't screw up your business) your product will sell and should be widely available to all. I understand some markets are hard to survive in and there are always exceptions. Guitar gear is probably one of them so I guess do whatever you have to do to survive but man...Some of these products are just hype and that is all. There is not much magic mojo these days IMO.

Also wanted to add, regarding the amps. I am sure many of you have seen the Ola video "all amps sound the same" or at the least have watched shootout vids with a bunch of amps back to back. I am not saying all amps sound the same but I have heard many amps that were very similar. I recall one video with about 12 amps back to back and at least 7 of them sounded exactly the same with a slight EQ shift, something you could match with an MXR EQ. 

There is something to be said about unique amps for me. VHT comes to mind as well as Bogner. I don't know the first thing about amp building but at my old age and after years of gear chasing (and recently putting together a micro rig) I started to realize with all the options available it is impossible to get a final tone to settle on. BUT these days you can get a very acceptable sound for very little money. 

Very hypocritical statement here and kind of comical but we should probably all worry more about mastering our craft vs. turning knobs. If you have an obscene amount of money, sure buy that $4,000 amp or guitar. Hell buy whatever you want even if you are broke. I just think spending that much is not necessary and you can get a very similar sound to what you want for much less.


----------



## narad (Oct 17, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> The most extreme example being Blackmachine guitars. From what I remember when Doug built and auctioned a new guitar, he wouldn’t even sell it to you unless he thought you were a ‘worthy’ player.



Fake news, man. Somehow combining Dumble legend with Doug, but not getting that 100% either. Doug totally shafted guys that were sort of considering themselves in line, and who are phenomenal players, to random shady dealer-esque guys who could shell out more cash.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 17, 2018)

Coulda sworn I saw him asking for offers as well as links to your music last time I saw him selling a guitar (which to be fair was a long time ago). 

I forgot about dumble amps, they seem to be on a whole other level. But I don’t know much about them apart from tgp circlejerk threads.


----------



## narad (Oct 17, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Coulda sworn I saw him asking for offers as well as links to your music last time I saw him selling a guitar (which to be fair was a long time ago).
> 
> I forgot about dumble amps, they seem to be on a whole other level. But I don’t know much about them apart from tgp circlejerk threads.



Well Dumble was that kind of guy too, asked for clips before agreeing to make your amp, changed specs to what he wanted, arbitrarily refused simpler requests, took forever to build, and took money without delivering amps in some cases.

But interestingly, supposedly he told some people ~"you sound great already, you don't need my amp." I'm sure those people are not happy at missing out on a 20x investment because they played *too* well!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I know I am always the random side topic guy so I apologize in advance.
> 
> I really disagree with the "secret handshake" marketing. IMO if your product is that good (and as long as you don't screw up your business) your product will sell and should be widely available to all. I understand some markets are hard to survive in and there are always exceptions. Guitar gear is probably one of them so I guess do whatever you have to do to survive but man...Some of these products are just hype and that is all. There is not much magic mojo these days IMO.
> 
> ...



I also absolutely hate that kind of marketing... it was sort of funny as I basically got called a nut recently when I told Nick I don't have time or energy to screw with private Facebook groups and the circle jerk that goes along with them to buy gear 

For me it's mostly about variety and different tones and gear being fun... to the point that I'm now learning to build amps.

I definitely don't think amps sound that similar in the room either, but again it's variety and the amp, speakers, pickups, guitar, etc all contribute to the sound. You don't need an expensive rig to get good tones, but at the same time my 5150 through v30s can not cop the sound of my JJ through greenbacks  Is one better than the other? Completely subjective. Are they different? Without question.


----------



## narad (Oct 17, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Very hypocritical statement here and kind of comical but we should probably all worry more about mastering our craft vs. turning knobs. If you have an obscene amount of money, sure buy that $4,000 amp or guitar. Hell buy whatever you want even if you are broke. I just think spending that much is not necessary and you can get a very similar sound to what you want for much less.



Yea, but, as Techno is saying above, I think most of the guys that keep buying gear can stop at like year 2 if their goal is good tone. I found good tone for what I do like 10 years ago, but curiosity gets the best of me and I'm way down the hobbiest rabbit-hole now. The fact that even after all this time, last year getting the Bogner 20th XTC and being like, "whoa, this sort of changes everything" / I sort of have a whole new experience on both the clean and the overdrive, is just more fuel to go out and keep exploring. And to that extent, if the Maxwatt can really show me something new, that's what I would be trying to justify with the $3500. It's obviously not worth it in parts or features.

Kind of recently I wound up getting into Dumble-style circuits and then felt I was just metamorphosing into TGP grandpa guy, but now I sort of get it. Because that Dumble thing is sort of its own thing, and then I think people just run out of new sounds/experiences they can buy and have to start justifying additional $3k/$5k/$8k, for increasingly more NOS/intricate Dumble circuits. 

Fortunately for guys that also get into metal/prog-metal, you have a whole other path to chase into different sorts of high gain


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 17, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, but, as Techno is saying above, I think most of the guys that keep buying gear can stop at like year 2 if their goal is good tone. I found good tone for what I do like 10 years ago, but curiosity gets the best of me and I'm way down the hobbiest rabbit-hole now. The fact that even after all this time, last year getting the Bogner 20th XTC and being like, "whoa, this sort of changes everything" / I sort of have a whole new experience on both the clean and the overdrive, is just more fuel to go out and keep exploring. And to that extent, if the Maxwatt can really show me something new, that's what I would be trying to justify with the $3500. It's obviously not worth it in parts or features.
> 
> Kind of recently I wound up getting into Dumble-style circuits and then felt I was just metamorphosing into TGP grandpa guy, but now I sort of get it. Because that Dumble thing is sort of its own thing, and then I think people just run out of new sounds/experiences they can buy and have to start justifying additional $3k/$5k/$8k, for increasingly more NOS/intricate Dumble circuits.
> 
> Fortunately for guys that also get into metal/prog-metal, you have a whole other path to chase into different sorts of high gain



Very true.

I guess for me I had just done all of that backwards. My latest setup purchase was a Quilter 101 that I got in trade for a pickup and $40 + a Tight Metal Pro.

Tone on a budget. I guess mostly necessity. Who am I kidding? If I had thousands to throw around I would get the Meshugga just to join the secret handshake club and boast and tell everyone neener neener.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/VR97a1hGCvPSU/giphy


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2018)

sakeido said:


> don't forget the Fortin 33 pedal, aka. a TC Integrated Preamp minus the knobs that let you change the settings


"The Fortin 33, depriving you of tonal choice because sounding like anything else is wrong."


----------



## gunch (Dec 8, 2018)

So could you like get an old Custom 50 and a Grind and get somewhere close to this? [Imagine thinking emoji here]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> So could you like get an old Custom 50 and a Grind and get somewhere close to this? [Imagine thinking emoji here]



Super doubt it. Hiwatts aren't gain monsters in the slightest.


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 10, 2018)

technomancer said:


> I also absolutely hate that kind of marketing... it was sort of funny as I basically got called a nut recently when I told Nick I don't have time or energy to screw with private Facebook groups and the circle jerk that goes along with them to buy gear



Yet you completely fell it and are on THE LIST!


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 10, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> I forgot about dumble amps, they seem to be on a whole other level. But I don’t know much about them apart from tgp circlejerk threads.



Killer story about this whackadoodle:
https://www.rockcellarmagazine.com/...n-getting-amped-with-alexander-howard-dumble/


^ It's all about that "crystal lettuce"...

Because I never want to miss a chance to hype a Henry Kaiser vid lol... (slightly off-topic, but he is using a Dumble):



^ FFWD to 4:18


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 10, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> Killer story about this whackadoodle:
> https://www.rockcellarmagazine.com/...n-getting-amped-with-alexander-howard-dumble/
> 
> 
> ...



crystal lattice is a chemistry term referring to atomic structure of a crystal. It also directly applies to electronics since they utilize silicon/germanium resistors/etc. Dumble was just being obtuse about saying tubes>>solid state


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 10, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> crystal lattice is a chemistry term referring to atomic structure of a crystal. It also directly applies to electronics since they utilize silicon/germanium resistors/etc. Dumble was just being obtuse about saying tubes>>solid state



Jokes are funnier when you have to explain them...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 10, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> Jokes are funnier when you have to explain them...


 


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 10, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> Killer story about this whackadoodle:
> https://www.rockcellarmagazine.com/...n-getting-amped-with-alexander-howard-dumble/
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that’s one wide fella


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 4, 2019)

So whatever became of this amp? Still haven't seen anybody anywhere with one. Although there's a "used" one for sale on Reverb for full retail price.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> So whatever became of this amp? Still haven't seen anybody anywhere with one. Although there's a "used" one for sale on Reverb for full retail price.



It was weird as apparently their US distributor went under. I was offered one from the presale, but at that point it was $3500+ shipping from the UK + whatever import duties there would have been and I would have had to call the UK to use a credit card so I passed. So they are building them but they really need to get a US distributor going.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 4, 2019)

technomancer said:


> It was weird as apparently their US distributor went under. I was offered one from the presale, but at that point it was $3500+ shipping from the UK + whatever import duties there would have been and I would have had to call the UK to use a credit card so I passed. So they are building them but they really need to get a US distributor going.



Yeah, $3500 + state sales tax + maybe some sort of actual import fee? I'm in CA, so that's at LEAST $3800 + shipping. Looking at over $4K for this thing. Nooooo thanks.


----------



## narad (Jan 4, 2019)

This one's down to $3300 + ship. Ship to me is $200 though 

https://reverb.com/item/17338588-maxwatt-custom-super-hi-50-2018


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah when it gets down below new price I'll talk to the guy


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Yeah when it gets down below new price I'll talk to the guy



Wait, what's new? I thought above it was looking like maybe $3700-3800 all said and done to get one in the US?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2019)

narad said:


> Wait, what's new? I thought above it was looking like maybe $3700-3800 all said and done to get one in the US?



I believe it would have been $3700... but $200 off a used amp is still a joke... especially when you started well above new price.

It was SUPPOSED to be $3499 from their US distributor when it was announced...


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2019)

technomancer said:


> I believe it would have been $3700... but $200 off a used amp is still a joke... especially when you started well above new price.



Agreed. But now people can use a credit card, wonder if that'll make a difference in post-xmas time.


----------



## lewis (Jan 5, 2019)

Haha getting to the point where you can just pull any figure out your ass.

$8,500 sure why not?
$13,500 - well its Fortin Designed its worth it right?
$85,000 - It will go up in value once it ages, sound investment right?
$1.5million - this is fine


----------



## Werecow (Jan 5, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> So whatever became of this amp? Still haven't seen anybody anywhere with one. Although there's a "used" one for sale on Reverb for full retail price.



I got mine a while ago. I didn't comment about it at the time because the threads that were talking about it had descended into weird rants about people with too much money showing off their gear, and i've not got much time for bullshit drama on the internet nowadays.
I've never liked posing, so i'll just say i fucking love the amp.

If anyone is interested the guitarist from Cattle Decapitation has one as his main rig now.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpXN-TTlL8_/?taken-by=hiwattofficial


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2019)

Werecow said:


> If anyone is interested the guitarist from Cattle Decapitation has one as his main rig now.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpXN-TTlL8_/?taken-by=hiwattofficial



Sounds amazing.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 5, 2019)

Fredrik Thordendal posted a pic of a chrome-faced one on his Instagram recently. He’s got one hell of a studio going now. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Brk844PlWAA/?hl=en


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2019)

Werecow said:


> I got mine a while ago. I didn't comment about it at the time because the threads that were talking about it had descended into weird rants about people with too much money showing off their gear, and i've not got much time for bullshit drama on the internet nowadays.
> I've never liked posing, so i'll just say i fucking love the amp.
> 
> If anyone is interested the guitarist from Cattle Decapitation has one as his main rig now.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpXN-TTlL8_/?taken-by=hiwattofficial



Clip above sounds pretty cool. I've said it before I think the new price is fine, just more than I want to pay to satisfy my curiosity. 

Glad you're liking it  How picky does it seem with speakers and what have you tried it with?

Still curious about these and will probably cave and buy one sooner or later


----------



## lewis (Jan 5, 2019)

Werecow said:


> I got mine a while ago. I didn't comment about it at the time because the threads that were talking about it had descended into weird rants about people with too much money showing off their gear, and i've not got much time for bullshit drama on the internet nowadays.
> I've never liked posing, so i'll just say i fucking love the amp.
> 
> If anyone is interested the guitarist from Cattle Decapitation has one as his main rig now.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpXN-TTlL8_/?taken-by=hiwattofficial


dat tone...................... jaw dropping


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 5, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Clip above sounds pretty cool. I've said it before I think the new price is fine, just more than I want to pay to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> Glad you're liking it  How picky does it seem with speakers and what have you tried it with?
> 
> Still curious about these and will probably cave and buy one sooner or later



The speaker thing is on my mind as well. I wonder if it has to be paired with whatever Hiwatt/Maxwatt uses in their cabs or if it works with typical Celestions as well. I messaged that dude on Reverb selling one since there's a Meshuggah sitting on top of it in that lone photo. I said I had a Meshuggah so since he obviously has both, it makes for a good frame of reference for a comparison. His response? He simply said, _"The meshuggah is a modded Marshall Plexi. You can roll down and get that Marshall Plexi sound. The Maxwatt is not a Marshall. It doesn’t sound like a Marshall. It’s a very dry raw amp."
_
So not helpful at all lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> The speaker thing is on my mind as well. I wonder if it has to be paired with whatever Hiwatt/Maxwatt uses in their cabs or if it works with typical Celestions as well. I messaged that dude on Reverb selling one since there's a Meshuggah sitting on top of it in that lone photo. I said I had a Meshuggah so since he obviously has both, it makes for a good frame of reference for a comparison. His response? He simply said, _"The meshuggah is a modded Marshall Plexi. You can roll down and get that Marshall Plexi sound. The Maxwatt is not a Marshall. It doesn’t sound like a Marshall. It’s a very dry raw amp."
> _
> So not helpful at all lol.



Hiwatt usually uses Fanes... and lmfao yeah given his comments about "lowballers" when listing a $3500 amp for $4k+ to start I'm not surprised he wasn't helpful 

I'll also be curious if they have anything new for NAMM


----------



## Werecow (Jan 5, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Clip above sounds pretty cool. I've said it before I think the new price is fine, just more than I want to pay to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> Glad you're liking it  How picky does it seem with speakers and what have you tried it with?
> 
> Still curious about these and will probably cave and buy one sooner or later



I've got a 1960B and a 1960A, both with_ G12T-75. It sounds great, as the amp has a lot of mids. I've always gravitated to those speakers for the old thrash thing though.
I've never got along with Marshalls though strangely always wanted one. I hate how they turn when forced into high gain. Something horrible happens in the high end to my ears (which V30 speakers seem to make worse to me), and the bottom end is really loose. So getting this amp was for a more classic sound than my 5150's.

This Maxwatt's high end is perfect to me. It doesn't have the weird harsh thing going on i dislike about Marshalls_, and it doesn't have the slight grainyness my 5150's have (which is the only slight downside i have about them). It's the only amp i've ever used where the presence control is perfectly situated to dial fizz in or out. Other amps, the treble control strays too far into that area for me. The bass is very tight as you'd expect from anything Fortin.
The mids are just something else though. The thing just growls and growls. I've been to a professional top fuel dragster meet before, and the only thing my mind keeps comparing it to is a dragster going past you. No matter how much gain you dial in, it still just carries on growling. Because of that, it's quite vintage sounding with open chords, but then you start palm-muting and it instantly sounds modern


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 5, 2019)

No depth/resonance control? The Meshuggah doesn't have one either and I found the amp to be really thin and lacked bass because it's meant for people who downtune to drop LMNOP. Is the Super Hi the same way? If you play in standard/dro-d is there enough low-end or do you need to play 15 string guitars?

One post from Maxwatt says the amp has an "edge" control? But now the amp is shown with two gain controls instead. Maybe one has a bright cap and the other does't and all they did was change the name on the panel though. No idea. Lots of conflicting info about these amps. Is it one channel or two? One input or 4? I see photos of both. Just really confusing what the actual product is.

Also the product description on their website is written in broken English. Seems strange...


----------



## Werecow (Jan 5, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> No depth/resonance control? The Meshuggah doesn't have one either and I found the amp to be really thin and lacked bass because it's meant for people who downtune to drop LMNOP. Is the Super Hi the same way? If you play in standard/dro-d is there enough low-end or do you need to play 15 string guitars?
> 
> One post from Maxwatt says the amp has an "edge" control? But now the amp is shown with two gain controls instead. Maybe one has a bright cap and the other does't and all they did was change the name on the panel though. No idea. Lots of conflicting info about these amps. Is it one channel or two? One input or 4? I see photos of both. Just really confusing what the actual product is.
> 
> Also the product description on their website is written in broken English. Seems strange...



Yeh there's no resonance control. There's enough bass but not shit loads, i've never had to dime the bass even playing thrash in standard tuning. It's not got anywhere near the bass of say a 5150 III Stealth, but that amp has ludicrous amounts of bass. It doesn't seem thin at all to me.

Yeh i saw the edge control thing in early Hiwatt promotional stuff, must have been a late design decision change.
What the amp actually has is basically two channels with a shared EQ, and you can also switch the extra gain stage in and out (the Super-Hi mode). The channel switching is a combined master volume and gain change. So the two gain knobs are the seperate gain level for each channel (not the twin gains some Fortin amps have), and there are two master volume knobs.

The amp has one input.

Edit - this is what the final design looks like http://maxwatt.com/static/media/head.0d35e2fa.png


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2019)

I seem to recall what was the edge control is fixed internally now instead of being a pot.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Werecow said:


> Yeh there's no resonance control. There's enough bass but not shit loads, i've never had to dime the bass even playing thrash in standard tuning. It's not got anywhere near the bass of say a 5150 III Stealth, but that amp has ludicrous amounts of bass. It doesn't seem thin at all to me.
> 
> Yeh i saw the edge control thing in early Hiwatt promotional stuff, must have been a late design decision change.
> What the amp actually has is basically two channels with a shared EQ, and you can also switch the extra gain stage in and out (the Super-Hi mode). The channel switching is a combined master volume and gain change. So the two gain knobs are the seperate gain level for each channel (not the twin gains some Fortin amps have), and there are two master volume knobs.
> ...



Great, thanks.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 5, 2019)

Saw Cattle Decap on tour with Suffocation recently and their other guitarists tone didn't stand a change next to that thing! It sounded amazing, but I am currently not in the market to spend 4k on basically a one trick high-gain head.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got one of these. Haven't had a chance to play it yet though.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Noodled around with it a bit today. Yeah... it sounds freakin' fantastic. It's mean, it's tight, it's harmonically rich, and yet it has a sort of bounciness in the midrange that gives it musicality. The tone controls behave nicely. The tone stack is a bit different than a typical Marshall TMB. Plenty of mids and nothing fizzy or harsh about it—unlike most Marshalls if you EQ them wrong.

Running a Mayones Duvell MBC with Nazgul and a Bogner 4x12 with G12H-75 Creambacks.

It seems like both "channels" are the same. You can just run the gain and masters differently to set up two sounds. There's enough gain on tap with the amp running 3 gain stages to cop most hot-rodded Marshall sounds. And then when you kick in the 4th gain stage via the footswitch (not diode clipping), this thing will hang, if not beat, many other high-gainers I've tried. The FX loops is good. Just running some delay and the amp sounds great wet.

It's hard to nail down how this thing sounds. But it's kinda like... a modern high-gain Vox AC30 if that makes sense. It has that vocal mid-range quality. I've never played a Hiwatt before, so maybe that's just how they sound. This amp is supposed to be a modified DR504.

Anyway, need to put more time on it. But this is my initial impression.


----------



## Werecow (Feb 10, 2019)

Glad you like it  Yeh, i had trouble describing it other than it sounding vintage and modern at the same time. The fizz range and control of it is the best i've ever heard in an amp. And the whole high end is just right to be fierce but not harsh.

It's just plain awesome for playing standard tuned Ride the Lightning era Metallica and classic Anthrax, but then if you tune down it just sounds evil. I've never heard a growl like it when i play in drop-C



FourT6and2 said:


> Noodled around with it a bit today. Yeah... it sounds freakin' fantastic. It's mean, it's tight, it's harmonically rich, and yet it has a sort of bounciness in the midrange that gives it musicality. The tone controls behave nicely. The tone stack is a bit different than a typical Marshall TMB. Plenty of mids and nothing fizzy or harsh about it—unlike most Marshalls if you EQ them wrong.
> 
> Running a Mayones Duvell MBC with Nazgul and a Bogner 4x12 with G12H-75 Creambacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok had more time with it. Yup... best high-gain amp I've played to date. I've tried most of the amps out there and this one is it for me.


----------



## gunch (Feb 13, 2019)

Is it worth it over just like, boosting the shit out of an old hi-watt?

Alternatively can it do old man Gilmour tones


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2019)

gunch said:


> Is it worth it over just like, boosting the shit out of an old hi-watt?
> 
> Alternatively can it do old man Gilmour tones



Would a Hiwatt still have enough gain after that? Coulda swore Hiwatts were still low gain, even compared to something like a JTM or a Laney Supergroup.

Edit: IIRC Gilmour got his dirt from a Big Muff


----------



## narad (Feb 13, 2019)

gunch said:


> Is it worth it over just like, boosting the shit out of an old hi-watt?



I don't think that works.

Anyone know how to buy one of these? I don't see them in stock at any dealers, but I was kind of curious that with the GBP so bad at the moment, overseas guys could presumably buy at that price, skip VAT, and maybe get a bit under $3k after ship, which is a bit more palatable to me than the $3500 I was hearing earlier.


----------



## Werecow (Feb 13, 2019)

gunch said:


> Is it worth it over just like, boosting the shit out of an old hi-watt?
> 
> Alternatively can it do old man Gilmour tones



Classic Hiwatts are all about very very clean headroom. This model is a fire breathing monster you can play death metal on. There's a world of difference.



narad said:


> I don't think that works.
> 
> Anyone know how to buy one of these? I don't see them in stock at any dealers, but I was kind of curious that with the GBP so bad at the moment, overseas guys could presumably buy at that price, skip VAT, and maybe get a bit under $3k after ship, which is a bit more palatable to me than the $3500 I was hearing earlier.



You have to contact them directly at the moment i think.


----------



## Tisca (Feb 13, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> Ok had more time with it. Yup... best high-gain amp I've played to date. I've tried most of the amps out there and this one is it for me.



Any chance you'll make a recording for us to hear?


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 13, 2019)

How come i don’t see this amp listed on their website?


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah I'll make a clip within the next week.

And no, you can't just boost an old original Hiwatt and get the same tones. The entire circuit of this thing has been reworked.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> How come i don’t see this amp listed on their website?



http://www.hiwatt.co.uk/gear/50-100-watt


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 13, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> http://www.hiwatt.co.uk/gear/50-100-watt



Oh they called it it the super-hi-50.

I was looking for the word “maxwatt” somewhere. My bad and thanks!


----------



## FourT6and2 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Tisca (Feb 27, 2019)

Interesting tonal character. I like it.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks like the new Cattle Decapitation album uses this amp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 29, 2019)

It's doesn't sound like any modded Marshall or any of the SLO family amps. Totally unique high gain tone! I like it!


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 29, 2019)

I guess I’m basic af because i thought the 6505 sounded much better.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 29, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I guess I’m basic af because i thought the 6505 sounded much better.



I love my 5150 and the Hiwatt. I play the Hiwatt quite a bit more though. They sound a lot more different to each other in person than this studio comparison.

The Hiwatt growls a lot lot more than nearly all the recordings i've heard let on. The closest recording i've heard that resembles being in the room with it are the initial videos Hiwatt/Maxwatt posted in their isolation booth at NAMM.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 29, 2019)

I keep forgetting this amp exists


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I guess I’m basic af because i thought the 6505 sounded much better.



The 6505 needed less gain, otherwise I feel one wasn't worse than the other. For the sound I go for if I were to use a solo amp, I think I'd prefer the 6505 more. They do complement each other really well, though. 

OTOH I probably wouldn't use this video to compare these two amps. Sounds like they dialed in both amps to fill each other out, so one amp is probably lacking something the other amp lacks.


----------



## narad (Jul 29, 2019)

Werecow said:


> I love my 5150 and the Hiwatt. I play the Hiwatt quite a bit more though. They sound a lot more different to each other in person than this studio comparison.
> 
> The Hiwatt growls a lot lot more than nearly all the recordings i've heard let on. The closest recording i've heard that resembles being in the room with it are the initial videos Hiwatt/Maxwatt posted in their isolation booth at NAMM.



You have the super-hi 50 or another Hiwatt?


----------



## Werecow (Jul 30, 2019)

narad said:


> You have the super-hi 50 or another Hiwatt?



The super-hi 50.


----------



## narad (Jul 30, 2019)

Werecow said:


> The super-hi 50.



Did you check your bias yet? The thing turning me off about that amp is like there's basically one real guy who's bought it and talked about it, and his tubes were crazy unbalanced, and weirdly enough he claimed to have better sound like that than with other tubes running in-spec.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 30, 2019)

narad said:


> Did you check your bias yet? The thing turning me off about that amp is like there's basically one real guy who's bought it and talked about it, and his tubes were crazy unbalanced, and weirdly enough he claimed to have better sound like that than with other tubes running in-spec.



Unfortunately i'm not technically minded in that regard with amps, and don't trust myself at all to do that. 
The two power valves do light up evenly though, with no sign visually of anything abnormal going on in them. It's one of the first 25 made when they were still branded Maxwatt, so i've been using it for a while now. Hopefully that means it's running reliably


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 1, 2019)

Werecow said:


> Unfortunately i'm not technically minded in that regard with amps, and don't trust myself at all to do that.
> The two power valves do light up evenly though, with no sign visually of anything abnormal going on in them. It's one of the first 25 made when they were still branded Maxwatt, so i've been using it for a while now. Hopefully that means it's running reliably



You can't determine a tube's bias by its glow. Unless it's red platting, but that's a different scenario.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 1, 2019)

>buys 4000$ amp
>doesn't know how to bias it
lmaoooo


----------



## narad (Aug 1, 2019)

If it's $4000 it should bias itself. (Seriously, Carol-Anns v3s do this and are like < $2k most of the time).


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 1, 2019)

narad said:


> Did you check your bias yet? The thing turning me off about that amp is like there's basically one real guy who's bought it and talked about it, and his tubes were crazy unbalanced, and weirdly enough he claimed to have better sound like that than with other tubes running in-spec.



That was me. I put in new tubes that bias up fine and are matched. But yes, the amp definitely sounded better with the crazy mismatch. On paper, enough of a mismatch and the poweramp won't cancel 2nd order harmonics as much. So that might be what I was hearing. But if you run tubes mismatched that drastically it can, possibly, lead to magnetizing the output transformer—or so I'm told.

The problem with this amp is it's a Hiwatt. It sounds great. But the designer didn't bother to update the old-fashioned bias circuit of the original base amp. And Hiwatts are notorious for having bias problems. Especially with modern tubes. Not enough of a range to bias up most tubes unless you know what the range of your individual amp is and specifically request tubes with the appropriate rating.

I had to go through like 5 different sets of tubes to find ones that would bias within the range of the trim pot in the amp. I could easily have modified the circuit to work, but WTF it's a brand new amp. BTW, Hiwatt UK never responded to any of my emails asking for warranty assistance...

As far as I know, I have one of maybe 2-3 of these amps in the entire USA. You'd think they'd want to make sure I was happy. Especially since they've been at NAMM the last few years trying to get shops to start carrying their products in the USA.


----------



## narad (Aug 1, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> That was me. I put in new tubes that bias up fine and are matched. But yes, the amp definitely sounded better with the crazy mismatch. On paper, enough of a mismatch and the poweramp won't cancel 2nd order harmonics as much. So that might be what I was hearing. But if you run tubes mismatched that drastically it can, possibly, lead to magnetizing the output transformer—or so I'm told.
> 
> The problem with this amp is it's a Hiwatt. It sounds great. But the designer didn't bother to update the old-fashioned bias circuit of the original base amp. And Hiwatts are notorious for having bias problems. Especially with modern tubes. Not enough of a range to bias up most tubes unless you know what the range of your individual amp is and specifically request tubes with the appropriate rating.
> 
> I had to go through like 5 different sets of tubes to find ones that would bias within the range of the trim pot in the amp. I could easily have modified the circuit to work, but WTF it's a brand new amp. BTW, Hiwatt UK never responded to any of my emails asking for warranty assistance...



Yea, appreciate you bringing this to everyone's attention. I still dig the clips and there's a point where I would buy an amp even with these issues just to fill that purpose. But it's not going to be at $3500, to a company that can't even be bothered to help out the few customers that did take that leap.

They try to revamp the brand under new management, only to show it's same old, same old.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 1, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> That was me. I put in new tubes that bias up fine and are matched. But yes, the amp definitely sounded better with the crazy mismatch. On paper, enough of a mismatch and the poweramp won't cancel 2nd order harmonics as much. So that might be what I was hearing. But if you run tubes mismatched that drastically it can, possibly, lead to magnetizing the output transformer—or so I'm told.
> 
> The problem with this amp is it's a Hiwatt. It sounds great. But the designer didn't bother to update the old-fashioned bias circuit of the original base amp. And Hiwatts are notorious for having bias problems. Especially with modern tubes. Not enough of a range to bias up most tubes unless you know what the range of your individual amp is and specifically request tubes with the appropriate rating.
> 
> ...


I think I would've just stuck with the Ho-Say 800 and called it gravy. The Hiwatt sounds good, but for the price, it better cook dinner and remind me to do things on time.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 1, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think I would've just stuck with the Ho-Say 800 and called it gravy. The Hiwatt sounds good, but for the price, it better cook dinner and remind me to do things on time.



Not sure what a ho say 800 is lol

EDIT: ohhhhh lol I get it now.
Yeah I still have the one I built (I've built a bunch). And it sounds good. I've had a few people over to demo a few and they said they did like it more than the Super-Hi. But they are pretty similar. The Super-Hi gets its gain from an extra stage. And the Ho-Say uses diodes.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 1, 2019)

Braking news, Mooer releases the "Tampax Hi! What?" 019 preamp pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 1, 2019)

narad said:


> If it's $4000 it should bias itself. (Seriously, Carol-Anns v3s do this and are like < $2k most of the time).


yeah that's a really cool feature that I wish more amps had.


----------



## Werecow (Aug 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> >buys 4000$ amp
> >doesn't know how to bias it
> lmaoooo



Between various health issues, and then medication for said health issues that leave me cloudy headed (where i can make mistakes easily) and also leave me a bit physically shaky, i'd rather not put my fucking hands near lethal voltages thankyou very much.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 2, 2019)

narad said:


> If it's $4000 it should bias itself. (Seriously, Carol-Anns v3s do this and are like < $2k most of the time).



Agreed


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 5, 2019)

The amp isn't $4,000. That's a bit of hyperbole. Looks like the stores selling it here in the states have it listed at $3,499 + free shipping. When I bought it direct from Hiwatt in the UK, it was £2,693 GBP with shipping, which at the time was $3,496 USD (01/18/19). As of this posting date, it is $3,274 USD.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 5, 2019)

Is it essentially the Aldrich preamp onto a Hiwatt power section?

I very nearly ordered one based on FourT6and2's glowing reviews but fell back in love with a boosted 2204 circuit and the moment passed on the Hiwatt. But I does look very cool.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 5, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Is it essentially the Aldrich preamp onto a Hiwatt power section?
> 
> I very nearly ordered one based on FourT6and2's glowing reviews but fell back in love with a boosted 2204 circuit and the moment passed on the Hiwatt. But I does look very cool.



No, it's not an Aldrich. I have most of the circuit mapped out, and it's different enough. It's really just a hot-rodded Hiwatt. Not a Marshall mod that's been piggy-backed.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> No, it's not an Aldrich. I have most of the circuit mapped out, and it's different enough. It's really just a hot-rodded Hiwatt. Not a Marshall mod that's been piggy-backed.



Still looking forward to seeing the trace of this... a single channel build with a real 12v DC heater supply could be a fun project. I'm also curious to see if he changed anything in the power amp vs the stock DR504 or if it is all preamp changes.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 5, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Still looking forward to seeing the trace of this... a single channel build with a real 12v DC heater supply could be a fun project. I'm also curious to see if he changed anything in the power amp vs the stock DR504 or if it is all preamp changes.



I haven't mapped out the entire circuit yet. It's a slow process honestly. There's some hidden stuff behind shrink wrap and whatnot and some of the wires are difficult to trace. But the power section is 100% stock Hiwatt as far as I can tell. This amp would have been so much more reliable and noise-free if it didn't have the switching portions (at the very most, just a switch for the additional gain stage). But the dual masters and dual gains add a lot of noise with how it was done. And the FX loop is honestly trash. It's so noisy with how it's been implemented. But you're right: simple DC heater circuit not run off all the relays, a better loop, and single channel and this amp would be godly.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> I haven't mapped out the entire circuit yet. It's a slow process honestly. There's some hidden stuff behind shrink wrap and whatnot and some of the wires are difficult to trace. But the power section is 100% stock Hiwatt as far as I can tell. This amp would have been so much more reliable and noise-free if it didn't have the switching portions (at the very most, just a switch for the additional gain stage). But the dual masters and dual gains add a lot of noise with how it was done. And the FX loop is honestly trash. It's so noisy with how it's been implemented. But you're right: simple DC heater circuit not run off all the relays, a better loop, and single channel and this amp would be godly.



So trace 'dat preamp


----------



## narad (Jul 15, 2020)

So I was watching this video...



At like 2:20, did this guy really say like PCB-based Super-Hi 50s for about a $1000 USD?? That seems like a crazy good price, but I haven't heard anything about these amps so far. I don't see any in the wild yet?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2020)

narad said:


> So I was watching this video...
> 
> 
> 
> At like 2:20, did this guy really say like PCB-based Super-Hi 50s for about a $1000 USD?? That seems like a crazy good price, but I haven't heard anything about these amps so far. I don't see any in the wild yet?




Yes he did, their PCB import line is built in China so that may explain the delays. I also think one of their head engineers left to form Dover so that may have had an impact as well.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 15, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Yes he did, their PCB import line is built in China so that may explain the delays. I also think one of their head engineers left to form Dover so that may have had an impact as well.



Yeh it was not just any head engineer, but the guy who's idea it was to work with Fortin to make the original amp.

I wonder how the PCB version compares.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 15, 2020)

narad said:


> So I was watching this video...
> 
> 
> 
> At like 2:20, did this guy really say like PCB-based Super-Hi 50s for about a $1000 USD?? That seems like a crazy good price, but I haven't heard anything about these amps so far. I don't see any in the wild yet?




Josh from Cattle Decapitation has had the 5W one for a while and posted this.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7t0rRupKhF/


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Josh from Cattle Decapitation has had the 5W one for a while and posted this.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7t0rRupKhF/



Hmmm... The Hi-5 is NOT high gain like that. Not sure what's going on in that video. The Hi-5 is like... maybe classic rock levels of gain, if that.

As far as the Super-Hi 50, it does sound good tone-wise. But has a bunch of oddball design/build issues that make it super noisy and the FX loop is unusable. Hopefully they address these issues with the PCB version.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 15, 2020)

FourT6and2 said:


> Hmmm... The Hi-5 is NOT high gain like that. Not sure what's going on in that video. The Hi-5 is like... maybe classic rock levels of gain, if that.
> 
> As far as the Super-Hi 50, it does sound good tone-wise. But has a bunch of oddball design/build issues that make it super noisy and the FX loop is unusable. Hopefully they address these issues with the PCB version.



His post immediately before that one clearly shows it was a Hi-5 he picked up, so not sure what's going on with it then.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Werecow said:


> His post immediately before that one clearly shows it was a Hi-5 he picked up, so not sure what's going on with it then.



Go to Hiwatt's website and you'll see what the amp sounds like. Maybe he's running a distortion pedal or something through it? Unless the videos and description on their website are wrong, which could be the case. Looks like maybe they have the T5 and Hi-5 mixed up


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah. That's it. They have the Hi-5 and T5 mixed up or something: http://www.hiwatt.co.uk/gear/tube-series/hi-5-head


----------



## Werecow (Jul 15, 2020)

FourT6and2 said:


> Go to Hiwatt's website and you'll see what the amp sounds like. Maybe he's running a distortion pedal or something through it...



He replies to someone asking on the clip, and says it's straight in


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 4, 2022)

RISE FROM THE GRAVE, THREAD!!

This is a killer demo. I need to play with the DR-103 in the Axe FX now to see if I can get close to this.


----------



## narad (Jan 4, 2022)

This is like my no. 1 most want to try amp.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 4, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> RISE FROM THE GRAVE, THREAD!!
> 
> This is a killer demo. I need to play with the DR-103 in the Axe FX now to see if I can get close to this.



This is still my favourite amp.
Bit confused about the overview bit of the video... Not sure if Kyle was just imagining it and picking differently as he changed one of the gain pots or if they changed the amp's design, but gain 1 and gain 2 are different channels on my amp and every other demo i've seen, tied with the two switchable masters. They don't affect different gain frequencies, they're just standard gain knobs on different channels, unless again, they've changed the design.

Not sure if Kyle had it plugged in, but another point is that the "Super-Hi" mode won't activate unless it's turned on by the footswitch. He might have actually been playing this in its lower gain mode (though it still sounds great in that).


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah I don't know what he's talking about with the dual gains. They do not interact. And they are attached to the exact same stage in the amp through a relay. All they are... is switchable so you have two separate faux channels with different gain levels. They aren't like in Jose-style amps where they interact and affect different frequencies. UNLESS... Hiwatt changed the design of the amp, which I doubt is the case.

I also do NOT hear a tonal change as he attempts to demonstrate this. You think he'd notice nothing was happening as he turned Gain 2 and the sound didn't change lol.

And yes you need the footswitch to activate the 4th gain stage. If this guy never did that in the video, then he missed out on 50% of what the amp can do. Because without that footswitch, you don't get the 4th stage and you don't get access to Gain 2 or Master 2.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> RISE FROM THE GRAVE, THREAD!!
> 
> This is a killer demo. I need to play with the DR-103 in the Axe FX now to see if I can get close to this.




I'm going to go with no, normal Hiwatts are not high gain amps



FourT6and2 said:


> Yeah I don't know what he's talking about with the dual gains. They do not interact. And they are attached to the exact same stage in the amp through a relay. All they are... is switchable so you have two separate faux channels with different gain levels. They aren't like in Jose-style amps where they interact and affect different frequencies. UNLESS... Hiwatt changed the design of the amp, which I doubt is the case.



Or somebody screwed around with it... this was a used amp from GC


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 4, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Or somebody screwed around with it... this was a used amp from GC



That would be very strange. It would take a lot of putzing around to do that in this amp. But when he attempts to demonstrate this in the video, I don't hear a change as he sweeps Gain 2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2022)

The closest you'll get to with a standard Hiwatt is a cranked NMV Marshall plexi. They're not gainy at all. Sound fucking great, but not high gain in the slightest.

But yeah uh, I mean @BadSeed is here on the forum if you want to talk to him about the amp while he has it. 



Werecow said:


> This is still my favourite amp.
> Bit confused about the overview bit of the video... Not sure if Kyle was just imagining it and picking differently as he changed one of the gain pots or if they changed the amp's design, but gain 1 and gain 2 are different channels on my amp and every other demo i've seen, tied with the two switchable masters. They don't affect different gain frequencies, they're just standard gain knobs on different channels, unless again, they've changed the design.
> 
> Not sure if Kyle had it plugged in, but another point is that the "Super-Hi" mode won't activate unless it's turned on by the footswitch. He might have actually been playing this in its lower gain mode (though it still sounds great in that).





FourT6and2 said:


> Yeah I don't know what he's talking about with the dual gains. They do not interact. And they are attached to the exact same stage in the amp through a relay. All they are... is switchable so you have two separate faux channels with different gain levels. They aren't like in Jose-style amps where they interact and affect different frequencies. UNLESS... Hiwatt changed the design of the amp, which I doubt is the case.
> 
> I also do NOT hear a tonal change as he attempts to demonstrate this. You think he'd notice nothing was happening as he turned Gain 2 and the sound didn't change lol.
> 
> And yes you need the footswitch to activate the 4th gain stage. If this guy never did that in the video, then he missed out on 50% of what the amp can do. Because without that footswitch, you don't get the 4th stage and you don't get access to Gain 2 or Master 2.


----------



## ekulggats (Jan 5, 2022)

I hate being reminded of this thing and how much I want it...

The only Head I'd go out of my way to buy. But it's impossible to find and like 4000 dollars.

Hopefully that PCB version comes out soon.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jan 5, 2022)

ekulggats said:


> I hate being reminded of this thing and how much I want it...
> 
> The only Head I'd go out of my way to buy. But it's impossible to find and like 4000 dollars.
> 
> Hopefully that PCB version comes out soon.



Not impossible to find. Just send an email to Hiwatt and there you go.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2022)

FourT6and2 said:


> Not impossible to find. Just send an email to Hiwatt and there you go.



Or buy from them direct on Reverb, there is almost always a listing from them for a new one on there.


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2022)

What ever happened to the Chinese-made ones that were supposed to be like $1200?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2022)

narad said:


> What ever happened to the Chinese-made ones that were supposed to be like $1200?



At a guess? COVID


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 5, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I'm going to go with no, normal Hiwatts are not high gain amps



Got closer than I thought I would. Using the amp block boost and jacking the Input Drive did a lot and running the amp high helped. Need to do more shaping. I also am going to add something from the Drive block. May go full Gilmore and use the Tube Driver, or try the Timmy model to get where I want to be but still retain the Hiwatt character.


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2022)

technomancer said:


> At a guess? COVID



Well now things have gone too far!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2022)

narad said:


> Well now things have gone too far!



Seems to have gotten the Fortin Evil Pumpkin too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Seems to have gotten the Fortin Evil Pumpkin too


Holy shit I forgot that amp existed.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2022)

Werecow said:


> This is still my favourite amp.
> Bit confused about the overview bit of the video... Not sure if Kyle was just imagining it and picking differently as he changed one of the gain pots or if they changed the amp's design, but gain 1 and gain 2 are different channels on my amp and every other demo i've seen, tied with the two switchable masters. They don't affect different gain frequencies, they're just standard gain knobs on different channels, unless again, they've changed the design.
> 
> Not sure if Kyle had it plugged in, but another point is that the "Super-Hi" mode won't activate unless it's turned on by the footswitch. He might have actually been playing this in its lower gain mode (though it still sounds great in that).


What makes you guys love this amp, in terms of tone? Is it the EQ profile, the saturation, the chunk, articulation, etc? I ask because I’m curious what others like in amps. This thing is a gainy monster with a lot of saturation, so I assume that’s it. But this is a new one for me, so I’m wondering what is the differentiator here from other amps in this price class.


----------



## Werecow (Jan 6, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> What makes you guys love this amp, in terms of tone? Is it the EQ profile, the saturation, the chunk, articulation, etc? I ask because I’m curious what others like in amps. This thing is a gainy monster with a lot of saturation, so I assume that’s it. But this is a new one for me, so I’m wondering what is the differentiator here from other amps in this price class.


It's got the right amount of saturation, punch and tightness i like (and i normally like 5150s). However, it has the most amount of growl i've ever heard in an amp, while simultaneously having the least amount of fizz. The presence control seems to affect the perfect range of frequencies for my personal taste. I normally have it set pretty low for an ultra growly tone. How i have it dialed in, it's the most mid-heavy sounding tone i've ever played by far, but it never sounds honky either. It's one of those amps you just can't really make sound bad.
When the added gain stage is turned off, it's also my favourite low to mid-gain amp i've ever played as well. It's just great.

I find it hard to describe the actual character of the distortion or really compare it to anything else i've played. It is the only Hiwatt i've ever played though.


----------



## ekulggats (Jan 6, 2022)

It's right in the sweet spot of 'guitary' frequencies, it aggressive, tight, has crazy dense harmonics jumping out of it but is clear, has a sort of perfect midrange eq that like above said doesn't seem to want to sound bad, It has an interesting mix of vintage and modern qualities, I don't know. Its just nice.

probably would have to do minimal post eq in a mix as well.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 6, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Got closer than I thought I would. Using the amp block boost and jacking the Input Drive did a lot and running the amp high helped. Need to do more shaping. I also am going to add something from the Drive block. May go full Gilmore and use the Tube Driver, or try the Timmy model to get where I want to be but still retain the Hiwatt character.


Pro tip for heavy sounds from a DR103 in Axe FX: use a Buzzaround


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Pro tip for heavy sounds from a DR103 in Axe FX: use a Buzzaround



This works with actual amps and pedals too


----------

